# American Idol 2010 Official Discussion Thread *spoiler warnings*



## SDKath (Jan 9, 2010)

I just had to start this thread again!  Fourth year in a row of obsessively watching and still as giddy about this show as ever.  I cannot wait to see what the season brings with Ellen DeGeneres as the new judge and less contestants (24 instead of 36)!  Plus it looks like the season overall is shorter.   And could it be Simon's last year of judging????     Counting the hours till Tuesday!   Who is watching with me?

Katherine


----------



## AnnaS (Jan 9, 2010)

I do not watch this show.  Of course I have watched a few episodes in the beginning of each show.  Funny, shocking or whatever.  However, I am going to try to watch this season because I love Ellen!  When does the show start?


----------



## Janette (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll probably tape the first couple of months and run through them quickly. I find the first shows a little silly.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 9, 2010)

I dunno.....I guess we'll watch out of habit, but a) I don't like Ellen and b) can't imagine that it'll be worth watching anymore without Adam and the way he stole the show each week.  I'm afraid it'll just seem kind of ordinary.

I sure hope there's someone who has a spark beyond being a good singer.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 9, 2010)

Someone pm me when it's down to the last 4 or 5.  

I don't like the tryout shows.  I don't think showing the bad singers is amusing or entertaining in any way.  It's unnecessarily painful.  

I do like Ellen's brand of comedy but I can't see that she will be any more fresh week after week after week after week than any of the other judges.  Her comments are going to become just as trite as "dawg, that was too pitchy for  me."  And what will she bring to the contestants?  Will she be able to honestly critique them?  Maybe, maybe not.

I do not like  myself when I start rooting for one contestant over the others.  I don't like feeling driven to call and call and call as if it were my own career on the line.  I've yet to buy one album from any Idol so far--even after investing myself into voting umpteen times for their win.

The whole AI thing has become stale to me.  I remember a few years ago when I couldn't wait for the next week's show--and feeling let down when the season was over.  I even posted "now what?" or something similar on TUG a few years ago.  I'm just not feeling it anymore--and I think I'm happy about that.


----------



## 1950bing (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm just waiting for this show to go away.


----------



## timeos2 (Jan 9, 2010)

*I lost my converter box and now I see static. It's better than Letterman!*



1950bing said:


> I'm just waiting for this show to go away.



Perhaps you could assign your viewing rights to a trust or LLC and then abandon it to non-cable viewers only?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll be watching, but not until after the gang of misfits is dispensed and the finalists are the only ones we see.  I really do hate the way they exploit people who have no shot at making it.  Yeah, those people choose to put themselves on camera, but it's too uncomfortable to watch them.

I love Ellen so I'm looking forward to her being on the panel, but I'm going to miss thinking of Paula saying, "here is a stick figure of you that I drew," while she climbs into Simon's lap.  Honestly, that is about the funniest thing I've ever read ANYwhere, not just here on these boards!  :hysterical: 

Every year I think they just can't top the talent from the last season but every year a few of them step up and keep me entertained.  Since my favorite kind of music video is of live performances, this show is right up my alley.  Plus I usually only watch the crime drama shows and Don's a sports junkie; AI is one of the only shows that we both enjoy.  I still can't believe that I waited until the second season to start watching, even though he had been telling every week how much I'd like it.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 9, 2010)

*DVR*

This is the first season we have DVR capabilities from the get-go.  I will watch from the beginning because I enjoy the poor talent and can speed thru the commercials.  From the teasers on Fox, I haven't noticed Ellen at any auditions. Tug Idol Junkies, what's up with that?


----------



## jlee2070 (Jan 9, 2010)

:zzz: :zzz: :zzz: 

will only watch when the get to the top 10...


----------



## geoand (Jan 9, 2010)

We watch and enjoy.  Have not voted.  DW and I just give our opinions to each other.  She is the better judge of talent and trends.


----------



## dlpearson (Jan 9, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> From the teasers on Fox, I haven't noticed Ellen at any auditions. Tug Idol Junkies, what's up with that?



I think I read somewhere that the auditions started before Ellen signed on. Not sure at what point of the auditions she joined the judging panel......


----------



## Patri (Jan 9, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> I still can't believe that I waited until the second season to start watching, even though he had been telling every week how much I'd like it.



Me too. My kids were hooked on season 1. I'd walk through the room, watch briefly and not understand. I'd say, "They're so MEAN." 
Watched season 2 and then I GOT it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 9, 2010)

Patri said:


> Me too. My kids were hooked on season 1. I'd walk through the room, watch briefly and not understand. I'd say, "They're so MEAN."
> Watched season 2 and then I GOT it.



AND 24....AND SURVIVOR..and the end of NIP/TUCK....2010 is going to be most excellent =D


----------



## Karen G (Jan 9, 2010)

Looking forward to it. It's one of my favorite shows & about the only program that I faithfully follow week after week.


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 10, 2010)

I found that I watched a lot less American Idol last year than previous years, and know it will be a lot less this year.  Before they select the 10 top people the bulk of the candidates are just junk and I don't want to waste my time.  I'm anxious to see how many gold records Ellen Degenerate has and how well she can sing...but it will turn AmIdol into a comedy show instead of a serious competition.  Big mistake signifying the end is near IMO.

Brian


----------



## Wonka (Jan 10, 2010)

It's funny, I really liked Ellen's comedy show in the bookstore and I think she's a good talk show host (don't care much for her dancing).  But, I'm really turned off on her as an Idol judge.  But, overall, I think the public will like her.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 10, 2010)

I hope I'm able to stay away long enough to keep getting hooked.  Each year we never intend on watching "to the end" of the season, but somewhere along the way, there is one night that catches us watching, and then we can't stay away.

Tell me again . . . who won last year?  (J/K - I know who it was!)


----------



## stevedmatt (Jan 10, 2010)

The best part of the show was the train wreck which is Paula Abdul. She has said some of the most off the wall stuff I've ever heard. That's comedy. Ellen's comedy, on the other hand, is not that funny. And this isn't just a regular talent show, it's about singing. I don't see where her background in any way relates to this competition. 

The show in general is OK. I'm not sure how true the voting process is. There is no way the voters didn't pick Adam last year. If so, American has no idea what talent is.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 10, 2010)

stevedmatt said:


> There is no way the voters didn't pick Adam last year. If so, American has no idea what talent is.



I may not know what talent is, but as you said, this isn't a regular talent contest.  I could not stand to listen to him!  If I were going to buy a CD or tickets to a show, there is no way I'd spend a dime on him . . . and it has nothing to do with his sexuality as many will alledge if you dare to say you don't care for his style of music/singing.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 10, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> I may not know what talent is, but as you said, this isn't a regular talent contest. I could not stand to listen to him! If I were going to buy a CD or tickets to a show, there is no way I'd spend a dime on him . . . and it has nothing to do with his sexuality as many will alledge if you dare to say you don't care for his style of music/singing.


 
I second that.  Lambert may have singing talent but he destroys it each time he starts to screech--and he can't seem to get through a song without screeching.  It hurts my tender ears.  Compare his style to that of Susan Boyle.  I could listen to her for hours.  Such vocal beauty is rare.  I find myself crying with sweet emotion when I hear her sing.  With Lambert (and DH felt the same) I keep thinking "when is the torture going to end?!"


----------



## pjrose (Jan 10, 2010)

*Ai 2010*

When does this year's program start?  How many nights/week?


----------



## SDKath (Jan 10, 2010)

pjrose said:


> When does this year's program start?  How many nights/week?



Tuesday, Jan. 12 (8:00-10:00 PM) - Season Premiere, Part 1 Boston Auditions Episode

Wednesday, Jan. 13 (8:00-9:15 PM) - Season Premiere, Part 2 Atlanta Auditions Episode

Tuesday, Jan. 19 (8:00-9:00 PM) - Chicago Auditions Episode

Wednesday, Jan. 20 (8:00-9:00 PM) - Orlando Auditions Episode

Tuesday, Jan. 26 (8:00-9:00 PM) - Dallas Auditions Episode

Wednesday, Jan. 27 (9:00-10:00 PM) - Los Angeles Auditions Episode

Tuesday, Feb. 2 (8:00-9:00 PM) - Denver Auditions Episode

Wednesday, Feb. 3 (9:00-10:00 PM) - "The Road to Hollywood" Auditions Episode

Tuesday, Feb. 9 (8:00-9:00 PM) - Hollywood Round, Part 1

Wednesday, Feb. 10 (9:00-10:00 PM) - Hollywood Round, Part 2

Tuesday, Feb. 16 (8:00-9:00 PM) - Hollywood Round, Part 3

Wednesday, Feb. 17 (9:00-10:00 PM) - Hollywood Round, Part 4 Top 24 Semifinalists Announced

Tuesday, Feb. 23 (8:00-10:00 PM) - Top 12 Female Semifinalists Perform

Wednesday, Feb. 24 (8:00-10:00 PM) - Top 12 Male Semifinalists Perform

Thursday, Feb. 25 (8:00-9:00 PM) - First Results Show (ET live/PT tape-delayed) Two Male and Two Female Contestants Eliminated

Tuesday, March 2 (8:00-10:00 PM) - Top 10 Female Semifinalists Perform

Wednesday, March 3 (8:00-10:00 PM) - Top 10 Male Semifinalists Perform

Thursday, March 4 (8:00-9:00 PM) - Results Show (ET live/PT tape-delayed) Two Male and Two Female Contestants Eliminated

Tuesday, March 9 (8:00-9:00 PM) - Top 8 Female Semifinalists Perform

Wednesday, March 10 (9:00-10:00 PM) - Top 8 Male Semifinalists Perform

Thursday, March 11 (8:00-9:00 PM) - Results Show (ET live/PT tape-delayed) Two Male and Two Female Contestants Eliminated; Finalists Revealed

Tuesday, March 16 (8:00-10:00 PM) - Finalists Perform (ET live/PT tape-delayed)

Wednesday, March 17 (9:00-10:00 PM) - Results Show (ET live/PT tape-delayed) One Contestant Eliminated

NOTE how short the season is.  I thought it went till May last year???  What's up with that?

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 10, 2010)

I think once it got down to the final 3, it was incredibly even split between lambert, gokey, and chris whatshisface...with the latter two having votes for people that simply didnt like lambert or his lifestyle etc.

once gokey was gone, its pretty likely (to me anyway) that all of his voters switched to chris by default.

Conversely, I think gokey wins hands down if chris was voted off and he went up against lambert for the same reason.

*shrug

all good fun for me to watch, I really enjoy the show!


----------



## stevedmatt (Jan 10, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> I may not know what talent is, but as you said, this isn't a regular talent contest.  I could not stand to listen to him!  If I were going to buy a CD or tickets to a show, there is no way I'd spend a dime on him . . . and it has nothing to do with his sexuality as many will alledge if you dare to say you don't care for his style of music/singing.





Rose Pink said:


> I second that.  Lambert may have singing talent but he destroys it each time he starts to screech--and he can't seem to get through a song without screeching.  It hurts my tender ears.  Compare his style to that of Susan Boyle.  I could listen to her for hours.  Such vocal beauty is rare.  I find myself crying with sweet emotion when I hear her sing.  With Lambert (and DH felt the same) I keep thinking "when is the torture going to end?!"



Everyone enjoys certain styles of music and singing. I mean no disrespect. Adam already has a bigger career than Chris as do many of the other non-winners vs. the winners. I guess the people who vote are not the ones buying the products (CD, tickets, I-tunes, etc.).


----------



## Rose Pink (Jan 10, 2010)

stevedmatt said:


> ... I'm not sure how true the voting process is. _There is no way the voters didn't pick Adam last year._ *If so, American has no idea what talent is*.


 


stevedmatt said:


> Everyone enjoys certain styles of music and singing. *I mean no disrespect....*


 
Okay.......


----------



## shagnut (Jan 10, 2010)

We always watch it and Kelli votes. She made a sign that said I voted for Jordan a gazillion times and she autographed it . Kelli & her friend Kathy go really early to see them come in and stay later to get autographs and pics.  shaggy


----------



## Patri (Jan 10, 2010)

By the way, how is Gokey doing with his career? Forgot all about him.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 11, 2010)

OMG!  The drama starts...

Simon to leave American Idol after this season...   

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dy...01/11/AR2010011103592.html?hpid=news-col-blog



Katherine


----------



## IreneLF (Jan 12, 2010)

*BeeJayBeeOhio -- answer*

I read that there will be different guest judges subbing for  Ellen until she finally  joins them in  February during Hollywood week. 
Some of the guests are supposed to be  Victoria Beckham, Katy Perry, Mary J. Blige, Kelly Clarkson, and Joe Jonas (Jonas Brothers).
I like to see the early auditions of the ones who ultimately make it,I like watching them progress but  don't have any much patience for viewing the really bad.
Always tape it, and watch and FF while on the treadmil the next day..


----------



## pjrose (Jan 12, 2010)

*I guess I'm hooked again!*

Wow, some really good ones.  Can't remember most of the names, but Tyler, with the HUGE smile.....and the young lady at the end who sang Blue Skies.....and others.

And thank goodness, not so much time on the unfortunates.

DH and I liked Victoria Beckham's style.  Wish she was staying instead of Ellen.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 12, 2010)

Patri said:


> By the way, how is Gokey doing with his career? Forgot all about him.



He crossed over to C&W and signed a contract with a label out of Nashville.  He is still here in Milwaukee right now, doing some initial promo work for his first CD.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> He crossed over to C&W and signed a contract with a label out of Nashville.  He is still here in Milwaukee right now, doing some initial promo work for his first CD.



good first episode!

liked the last two of hour 1 (the hispanic girl and the robert plan/jim morrison guy)

background stories were also better this year sofar IMO...few near tearjerker moments =)

was it just me, or are they trimming back on the "terrible" auditions...or are people no longer showing up like that perhaps?


----------



## brigechols (Jan 13, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> He crossed over to C&W and signed a contract with a label out of Nashville.  He is still here in Milwaukee right now, doing some initial promo work for his first CD.



Whaat? I thought his background was contemporary Christian music. I'm not a huge C&W fan but definitely was a huge fan during Danny's time on AI.


----------



## wilma (Jan 13, 2010)

pwrshift said:


> I'm anxious to see how many gold records Ellen *Degenerate* has and how well she can sing...
> 
> Brian



Is this supposed to be funny?


----------



## SDKath (Jan 13, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> good first episode!
> 
> liked the last two of hour 1 (the hispanic girl and the robert plan/jim morrison guy)
> 
> ...



I agree with you!  The hours are edited together much better.  And they did send camera crews out to some of the contestants' homes, making it so much more interesting!    I am liking it so far.  Although I don't remember MJB saying a SINGLE word during the Atlanta auditions.  How disappointing.

Katherine


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 14, 2010)

I liked the "bad simulation" (or whatever they called it) of the guy who "almost died" three times.

OTOH, it bothers me sometimes when I see people come in who are clearly disabled and the judges don't get it and treat them badly.  I think that guy with the big black glasses probably had Asperger's (it seems like their are a fair amount of autistic people who go to those tryouts); he didn't mean to be rude I don't think...he just doesn't know how to talk to people, but by the end of the segment Kara was downright abusive to him.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 14, 2010)

I really hate seeing people who are disabled and/or clearly inept or untalented. 

I guess they put them on because some people enjoy laughing at others. Sad.

I thought the blond country girl was really awful.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 14, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I really hate seeing people who are disabled and/or clearly inept or untalented.
> 
> I guess they put them on because some people enjoy laughing at others. Sad.
> 
> I thought the blond country girl was really awful.



I love laughing at the bad ones.  If they didn't want to be laughed at (and didn't want their moment of fame on TV), why would they try out for American Idol???

What I don't like are the really obnoxious/rude ones like the guy in the white shirt who was cussing like a sailor yesterday.  That's just not amusing to me.  But hey, someone else must find that funny.  Katherine


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jan 14, 2010)

I thought Mary J Blige was a terrible judge. She was really inappropriate in her behavior - the way she laughed at some of the contestants. 
I felt that she contributed nothing to the judging,

On the other hand, the Spice judge was very sweet and supportive of the contestants, but she looked awful. Don't know what her husband sees in her.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 14, 2010)

SDKath said:


> I love laughing at the bad ones.  If they didn't want to be laughed at (and didn't want their moment of fame on TV), why would they try out for American Idol???
> 
> What I don't like are the really obnoxious/rude ones like the guy in the white shirt who was cussing like a sailor yesterday.  That's just not amusing to me.  But hey, someone else must find that funny.  Katherine



I think some (many?) of the bad ones have no clue that they're bad, that they just aren't quite with it enough to realize it, and it's hurtful to have them go so far when it's hopeless.  (There are several preliminary auditions before they make it to Simon et al.)  

I do like the downright funny ones, like the older man with his Hold up your Pants song. Remember the sweet older man years ago who wanted to sing to his recently deceased wife - I'd rather see people like them, then the apparently clueless ones.

As far as obnoxious - yeah, I don't like them either.  There's already too much BLEEP in our society, I don't need to see BLEEP pasted over someone's angry face.

Anyway, we've heard lots of good ones so far - there's no shortage of talent out there!


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 15, 2010)

SDKath said:


> I love laughing at the bad ones.  If they didn't want to be laughed at (and didn't want their moment of fame on TV), why would they try out for American Idol???



Because some of them have disabilities and really don't understand that they are not good.  The guy with the black glasses is an example, as were the two guys they featured in that friendship segment last year ("when so-and-so met so-and-so"  can't remember their names).

If someone goes on just for fun/to have a good time, and is doing it for the comedy value (like when people dress up), that's great.  But I find that the show can and does exploit other types of people.  Remember the woman who committed suicide? (Link below)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/us_and_americas/article5146531.ece

One could argue that the show had no way of knowing in the above case, but certain mental illnesses or disabilities are obviously easier to pick out.


----------



## SDKath (Jan 15, 2010)

Eli Mairs said:


> I thought Mary J Blige was a terrible judge. She was really inappropriate in her behavior - the way she laughed at some of the contestants.
> I felt that she contributed nothing to the judging,
> 
> On the other hand, the Spice judge was very sweet and supportive of the contestants, but she looked awful. Don't know what her husband sees in her.



Totally agree.  MJB was worthless.  Not a single comment other than "I like you".  OKAAAY.  That's helpful.  Didn't they interview these celebs before putting them on the panel?  Sheesh.

Victoria surprised me with her insight.  But the whole show I just kept thinking, "someone please feed that girl a giant bowl of pasta!"  She is soo anorexic it's not even funny.

Katherine


----------



## Jaybee (Jan 15, 2010)

I really thought the best one, for comic relief, anyway, was the man who sang "Pants on the Ground"  What a hoot!

I agree that MJB was a total washout.  Her uncontrollable laughing, and lack of expression, not to mention vocabulary, was pretty useless, IMHO.


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 15, 2010)

Eli Mairs said:


> I thought Mary J Blige was a terrible judge. She was really inappropriate in her behavior - the way she laughed at some of the contestants.
> I felt that she contributed nothing to the judging,
> 
> On the other hand, the Spice judge was very sweet and supportive of the contestants, but she looked awful. Don't know what her husband sees in her.



I have to say that I was pleasantly surprised about Victoria Beckham.  I have never heard her speak before, but pics of her make her look like she is always pissed off.  I made the incorrect assumption that she would come off like a spoiled brat.  She could not have been more pleasant.

Mary J however had absolutely nothing to contribute.  Of course,that is how I have felt about Randy Jackson for quite awhile, DAWG.


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 15, 2010)

3kids4me said:


> I liked the "bad simulation" (or whatever they called it) of the guy who "almost died" three times.
> 
> OTOH, it bothers me sometimes when I see people come in who are clearly disabled and the judges don't get it and treat them badly.  I think that guy with the big black glasses probably had Asperger's (it seems like their are a fair amount of autistic people who go to those tryouts); he didn't mean to be rude I don't think...he just doesn't know how to talk to people, but by the end of the segment Kara was downright abusive to him.



The guy with the black glasses...hmmm...I never even thought about Aspergers, though I did think that Kara jumped down his throat rather quickly.  Made me wonder if a big part of that hadn't been cut out, and we did not get to see what actually pissed her off.  Even if it was nothing other than a bad attitude on his part, I did get the sense that the guy had a good singing voice in there somewhere, he just was not able to express it.


----------



## Patri (Jan 16, 2010)

3kids4me said:


> I liked the "bad simulation" (or whatever they called it) of the guy who "almost died" three times.



That clip really offended me. I thought it was cruel, as well as how the judges talked to Jesse. He was a complete novice in over his head, and they ridiculed him on national TV. He saw his survival as a gift from God.

MJB was also a disgrace. She said nothing of value and was wicked in her own way. Even Kara was sickening. She spoke up all the time, as if her opinion was the most valid of everyone's. I only saw that one night and was disappointed in the judges. They are still professionals and adults, and there is a line in how to treat people. For entertainment purposes, there are times to be sharp, especially if the contestants are smug, but there are times to be kind.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm really enjoying tonight's show, with the guest judge from GLEE. Not only is she an amazing singer on the show, but she is, in my opinion, the best guest judge to date. She's personable, fun, not shy about voicing her opinion, and supportive of the contestants.

Oh no, she left after the first half hour. What a shame. She was really good.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 20, 2010)

Eli Mairs said:


> I'm really enjoying tonight's show, with the guest judge from GLEE. Not only is she an amazing singer on the show, but she is, in my opinion, the best guest judge to date. She's personable, fun, not shy about voicing her opinion, and supportive of the contestants.
> 
> Oh no, she left after the first half hour. What a shame. She was really good.



I really enjoyed shania too


----------



## Mosca (Jan 20, 2010)

For anyone who wants to know what Season 9 will look like, "madinthemoon" has done American Idol 9 in under 2 minutes ; a blisteringly talented parody.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 21, 2010)

*Interesting article about how AI works*

http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-...et-rituals-of-american-idol-auditions-exposed


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 21, 2010)

Well, I've tried to watch every night so far and I have to say, I am losing interest more and more with each show.  

I hope this picks up soon...:zzz: :zzz: :zzz:


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 21, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> Well, I've tried to watch every night so far and I have to say, I am losing interest more and more with each show.
> 
> I hope this picks up soon...:zzz: :zzz: :zzz:





What, are you saying a moron who jumps and does the splits, ripping his pants from crotch to knees, isn't the best American Idol *singing *tryout you've ever seen?  I mean, come on!  That's high drama!   


Actually, I'm right there with you.  I missed watching Tuesday, and didn't even notice.  Looking forward to things gettting down to a group of potential contestants, not Simon's ever-predictable "That's the worst audition I've ever heard, if I'm being honest."  :zzz: 

Dave, impatient


----------



## SDKath (Jan 21, 2010)

Mosca said:


> For anyone who wants to know what Season 9 will look like, "madinthemoon" has done American Idol 9 in under 2 minutes ; a blisteringly talented parody.



That was hysterically funny!  And so true so far.  Even the chicken suit!!  :hysterical: 

Katherine


----------



## laurac260 (Jan 29, 2010)

*keep your eye on Todrick Hall*

He is the young black guy that tried out in Atlanta, and did an original song about the judges.  

He did a low budget rewrite of the Wizard of Oz, entitled Oz the Musical, which performed in a few select shows a few months ago.   My niece was one of the dancers in her hometown (she did not travel with the group).  

The musical was quite funny.  He is a very talented guy.  It will be interesting to see how far he goes.  You can look him up on facebook as well.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 10, 2010)

*Tonight's Group Night*

Tonight's show was without question one of the poorest produced shows I've seen.  I doubt if there was even five minutes of actual singing - just filler, filler, and more filler.  A bit of story is interesting, but c'mon, let's hear the singers!  Let's hear the performances the groups worked on!  It was a waste of time.


----------



## AnnaS (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't usually watch it.  I would like to see a full episode with Ellen in it.  I usually catch the last 30 minutes while switching channels which is what I did last night.  Was it a repeat?  That's what it seemed like or same scenario as Dancing with the Stars - which I usually give up on also right away.  The new show will have about 20/30 minutes repeat of the show the night before before going into any new material.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 11, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Tonight's show was without question one of the poorest produced shows I've seen. I doubt if there was even five minutes of actual singing - just filler, filler, and more filler. A bit of story is interesting, but c'mon, let's hear the singers! Let's hear the performances the groups worked on! It was a waste of time.


I agree.  DD and I were bored and tired and just turned on AI because nothing else on TV sounded interesting, either.  What a waste of time.  I should have just gone to bed early.


----------



## SMcdo (Feb 11, 2010)

The group-sing week is always the worst of the year for me.  It's counter-productive for AI, too.  Why should I continue to watch the show and root for a good singer who doesn't play well with others?


----------



## BevL (Feb 11, 2010)

I won't bother now until probably the top dozen or so.  And I can't remember the last time I watched an episode live.  I can get through an hour in about 30 minutes.  I love my PVR.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 11, 2010)

I agree, I dont care much for the group stuff...im sure there is a good reason for it but I cannot think of what it is.

That said, there are some really really good people sofar.  The hispanic guy with the tatto on his neck, and the blonde mom with the metal in her face....can both really REALLY sing.


----------



## Elan (Feb 11, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> That said, there are some really really good people sofar.  The hispanic guy with the tatto on his neck, and the blonde mom with the metal in her face....can both really REALLY sing.



  I agree.  Although they're still largely in their comfort zones, it seems like this may be one of the more talented groups.  There were a couple performances on Tuesday night that seemed concert/album worthy, IMO.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 11, 2010)

The Hispanic guy is Andrew Garcia.  When he was on the other night with his guitar it was riveting.  He's one to watch.

I hope we'll soon see the end of the woman with the weird short black/red hair - the one who perhaps should wear a shirt saying "does not play well with others".


----------



## Eli Mairs (Feb 11, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I hope we'll soon see the end of the woman with the weird short black/red hair - the one who perhaps should wear a shirt saying "does not play well with others".



I totally agree. Can't believe that she got through to the next round.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 12, 2010)

pjrose said:


> The Hispanic guy is Andrew Garcia. When he was on the other night with his guitar it was riveting. He's one to watch.
> 
> I hope we'll soon see the end of the woman with the weird short black/red hair - the one who perhaps should wear a shirt saying "does not play well with others".


I've only seen the one show.  She did seem like a control freak--a very intense person.  The few notes we heard her sing, sounded good.  I wonder how bad she really is or if it was all in the editing.


----------



## Mosca (Feb 12, 2010)

I thought it was some of both; she's a domineering Type A, AND she was stuck with a bunch of losers. Under the circumstances there was no way for her to come across any differently. 

Also, remember that she is the maximum age, 28, and the rest of her group looked to be about an average of 19. That's a lot bigger difference than, say, 37 and 48. If I were her in that situation I probably would have done the same.


----------



## SDKath (Feb 13, 2010)

Just as I had hoped: Ellen was great and highly entertaining!

Group rounds day was stupid and tried "too hard" to create artificial drama.  Yaaaawn.

The talent does blow me away though.  I can't wait for next week.

Katherine


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 17, 2010)

meh, dragging out the top 24 picks over 2 days and 4 hours.....fail


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 17, 2010)

When I got home last night, DD was watching.  I kept asking her to turn to the Olympics during the commercials.  At the end, we kept changing to the Olympics during that begging episode of the last girl.  When we thought the whining was over, we'd change back.  Did this two or three times and she was still whining.  It was so uncomfortable to watch.  Why do the producers do this?  Does anyone find someone humiliating herself in that way to be entertaining?  We didn't.  I think this type of thing would drive viewers away.  It did us.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 17, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> When I got home last night, DD was watching.  I kept asking her to turn to the Olympics during the commercials.  At the end, we kept changing to the Olympics during that begging episode of the last girl.  When we thought the whining was over, we'd change back.  Did this two or three times and she was still whining.  It was so uncomfortable to watch.  Why do the producers do this?  Does anyone find someone humiliating herself in that way to be entertaining?  We didn't.  I think this type of thing would drive viewers away.  It did us.



As usual (not always  ) I agree.  When we hear that we generally comment about wanting some cheese with the whine.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 18, 2010)

pjrose said:


> As usual (not always  ) I agree. When we hear that we generally comment about wanting some cheese with the whine.


Yes, I say that, too.  It wasn't just her begging and whining, it was the producers choosing to show it--ad nauseum.  It made us so uncomfortable that we couldn't watch and changed the channel.  I don't think having viewers switch to another program is their goal.  They must think we like watching this sort of thing.  Maybe I am the one out of touch as it seems many of the reality shows focus on this type of drama--and that's why I can't watch them.  It just makes me squirm with embarrassment.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 18, 2010)

And then the way they drag out the "yes" or "no" answers.  C'mon, it is NOT entertaining.  More singing, less created-drama, please.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 18, 2010)

pjrose said:


> And then the way they drag out the "yes" or "no" answers. C'mon, it is NOT entertaining. More singing, less created-drama, please.


Amen!  That gets so annoying week after week after week.  Then there is Seacrest saying "right after the break."  DD says what would really be surprising is if he said, "and we're going to tell you _before_ the break."

I wasn't going to watch AI this season.  I say that every year but the talent seems good this year.  I'm going to join the DVR group so I can fast forward through all the ugliness and just listen to the singing.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 18, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> . . .   I'm going to join the DVR group so I can fast forward through all the ugliness and just listen to the singing.



You're welcome to do the DVR thing at my house!


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 18, 2010)

*the judges say this is a singing show...*

so why are we seeing less singing this year than ever????


----------



## SDKath (Feb 19, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> so why are we seeing less singing this year than ever????



I thought the top 24 were VERY strong this year from the snipets we heard so far.  I cannot wait to hear them on stage!!!   

I am actually getting excited for this season again.  Katherine


----------



## mayson12 (Feb 19, 2010)

SDKath said:


> I thought the top 24 were VERY strong this year from the snipets we heard so far.  I cannot wait to hear them on stage!!!
> 
> I am actually getting excited for this season again.  Katherine



I agree.  I really liked that they showed more of the good singers than the bad this year.  (or was that just my opinion?).  I'm pretty happy with the top 24.  This seemed like a really strong group.  I thought it was really interesting when Simon told the one female contestant that last year she would have made it no problem, but that this year was so strong, she was going home.  I'm looking forward to some really good performances.


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 19, 2010)

SDKath said:


> I thought the top 24 were VERY strong this year from the snipets we heard so far.  I cannot wait to hear them on stage!!!
> 
> I am actually getting excited for this season again.  Katherine



let me clarify what I meant.   I wasn't saying that they weren't good singers.  I'm saying we saw very little singing on the show.  We saw lots of petty drama, back stories, etc.  But we saw very little of the people actually singing.  The fact that it took 2 DAYS to get down to the top 24 was bad enough, but a whole show of watching them walk down the aisle, sit in the chair and having to deal with the insufferable judges and their silly antics??    The little bit of singing  we saw was good.   But I stumbled across something online that gave the odds of each contestants chance of winning, and there are atleast 3 ppl in the top 24 in which there was no footage of them actually singing.  Yet we get to follow the young black guy and his momma down the hall and into the bathroom stall, watching him sob his guts out the whole time.   No wonder Simon is leaving.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 19, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> let me clarify what I meant.   I wasn't saying that they weren't good singers.  I'm saying we saw very little singing on the show.  We saw lots of petty drama, back stories, etc.  But we saw very little of the people actually singing.   . . . .



I agree completely.  Group week was particularly painful in the same way.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 25, 2010)

finally got to watch both episodes late last night....

some...well...interesting performances to say the least.

certainly easy to pick two to go home from each group after that though!  I just dont understand how you get that far being so good, only to go down in flames like that.  Surely someone had to have told them their performance was just TERRIBLE during rehearsal?


----------



## tlwmkw (Feb 25, 2010)

We watched Tues and Weds- DVR it and then click through all the "story" and commercials.  I prefer to hear what they sing and not hear about their "difficult" early years, sick family members, or new baby- I suppose that adds drama but they stretch the show out and make it sooooo long.  Anyway it takes us at most 40 mins to watch the entire 2 hour show.  So far I like Ellen as a judge- she sees it from a more lay perspective which it good.  she's interested more in star power and stage presence which is really very important.  Simon is his usual self- is he just counting the days until he can leave?

We liked Crystal Bowersox from the girls and Casey James from the boys.  Seemed to be a lot of nerves on these first nights which is very understandable- resulted in some odd performances.

I think the worst was the girl that sang the Beatles song and kept speeding it up and then slowing down, as well as wobbling in and out of tune.  The worst male was probably Korean guy- he didn't do a good job at all.

Who did others like/not like?

tlwmkw


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 25, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> We watched Tues and Weds- DVR it and then click through all the "story" and commercials.  I prefer to hear what they sing and not hear about their "difficult" early years, sick family members, or new baby- I suppose that adds drama but they stretch the show out and make it sooooo long.  Anyway it takes us at most 40 mins to watch the entire 2 hour show.  So far I like Ellen as a judge- she sees it from a more lay perspective which it good.  she's interested more in star power and stage presence which is really very important.  Simon is his usual self- is he just counting the days until he can leave?
> 
> We liked Crystal Bowersox from the girls and Casey James from the boys.  Seemed to be a lot of nerves on these first nights which is very understandable- resulted in some odd performances.
> 
> ...



other than casey and one other guy...I thought most of the male performances ranged from boring...to terrible.

todrick hall....tried to like it...couldnt...at least it was different
jermaine sellers....even my dog left the room for those screeching parts
tim urban...seriously...Im not sure what the person he replaced did to get kicked off, but they should have just left it at 11 people vs bring him on.  bottom 3 easily
munoz - zzzz
70s rocker guy - zzzz
lee dewyze - actually liked this 2nd best.
john park - fail...easily going home
michael lynche - *shrug...did nothing for me...but i doubt he goes home as hes way too likable
alex lambert - would probably win if he could sing from behind a curtain
casey james - best of the night
andrew garcia - couldnt get into the song at all...shoulda done the full version of "straight up" from hollywood week.

girls

page miles - dont even remember this
aashley - just a bad performance...she seemed really strong too!
janell wheeler - dont remember
lilly scot - loved this
katelyn - actually liked this one
haely vaughn - did not like at all
lacey brown - worst of the night by far, she can go sit with the korean guy
michelle - wonderful voice, but nothing original
didi benami - different...jury still out ofr me
siobhan - eh
crystal bowersox - liked this alot, favorite of the girls for me
kate stevens - this girl can just sing...like the david archuletta of the girls.


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 25, 2010)

we are still in process of watching it.  Going till 10pm means we don't get to finish watching in one night, as it is late for 9 yr old DD to stay up on a school night.  So far, we have made it as far as "korean guy".   I am terrible about remembering names.  So far most of the guys have been forgettable.  Looking forward to hearing the rest of the guys tonite when dd gets home.  When is the "results" show for this week?  

Thank goodness for DVR, we typically don't start watching the show till about midway thru the beginning, so we can skip as many commercials as possible!  Also not into all the back stories, just give me the singing.  

As far as judges go, I do like Ellen.  I am finding Kara to be more and more grating, though I cannot put my finger on why.  

Randy, well, for me for you Dawg, he is a little pitchy.  But that's just for me.  For you for me, well, you might like him dude.  For me, I don't dislike him, but for me for you he seems to say the same stuff over and over again.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 25, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> we are still in process of watching it.  Going till 10pm means we don't get to finish watching in one night, as it is late for 9 yr old DD to stay up on a school night.  So far, we have made it as far as "korean guy".   I am terrible about remembering names.  So far most of the guys have been forgettable.  Looking forward to hearing the rest of the guys tonite when dd gets home.  When is the "results" show for this week?
> 
> Thank goodness for DVR, we typically don't start watching the show till about midway thru the beginning, so we can skip as many commercials as possible!  Also not into all the back stories, just give me the singing.
> 
> ...



whoops, ill add a spoiler warning to the title of the thread.

the results show is tonight fyi


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 25, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> whoops, ill add a spoiler warning to the title of the thread.
> 
> the results show is tonight fyi



No problem Brian!  I went ahead and read your comments about each singer anyway.  It's not like I just bought the entire season of a hit show and you gave away that the main character dies midway thru!


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 25, 2010)

Brian - you summed it up pretty nicely...

I have been watching since the FIRST season  although I missed the lead-up to the top ten that time.

That being said, I have to say I'm really bored with this group. Simon thinks it is possibly a girls to win?? Well, didn't see much there, with the exception of one or two. So then I watched the boys... actually liked more of the performances across the board, but still found them less than I expected.

Crystal and Casey seem to be leading the pack, and I think Andrew Garcia might be the interesting one to watch - as he seems to have some ability as a musician/writer rather than just a singer. (and I say that with gently, as being JUST a singer can lead to a terrific career, and I appreciate a fantastic voice. It's just that some people have the extra creative spark to write, or alter in ways that other people just wouldn't consider...)

Lee and Katie are great voices, and will be ones I watch, as well as Siobhan. 
I do seem to remember it is like this each year as they get their nerves under control and start to develop some stage skills. I just don't see any memorable personalities in this bunch yet - kind of reminds me of the year with Jordan Sparks and Blake Lewis...

I'm waiting for Ryan to mess up his intro of Alex Lambert and accidently call him "Adam":ignore:


----------



## scrapngen (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh, figured out the other girl who is growing on me. The curly haired girl, Katelyn. Really liked her song...and Lily is good, but don't like the hair. (Works for Lady Gaga, but not so much for others...)


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 25, 2010)

I am interested to see how Todrick Hall blossoms.  He definitely has a creative side, and a knack for producing, directing, etc, from what I have seen of him, as well as some level of talent as well.  He has great things in his future, if not on Idol, then somewhere else.  Plus he is a likable guy.


----------



## Mosca (Feb 25, 2010)

Wednesday's show had to be the worst in American Idol history. The _best_ performer was really bad. If ever there was an argument against picking the top 12 as 6 and 6, Season 9 is it. The best performer (IMO), Casey James, had some sort of horrible vibrato. Todrick Hall was interesting, but didn't really actually sing as much as acted his song. All the rest were at best boring (the last guy and Lee Dewize), or truly awful (the other 8), worst being Tim Urban, who should never have been brought back.


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 25, 2010)

I missed the guys show, saw the ladies but can't remember names.  I liked the girl from Cape Cod and don't remember seeing her during auditions.  Didn't realize the results show is tonight but will probably miss it for the Olympics - I'll check back in here tomorrow.  (Not that it will matter until the last six weeks anyway, not if CRS syndrome keeps rearing its ugly head on me!)


----------



## Nancy (Feb 25, 2010)

So far nobody (male or female)  does anything for me.  Hope they get better or might not watch much this year.  

Nancy


----------



## SDKath (Feb 25, 2010)

Nancy said:


> So far nobody (male or female)  does anything for me.  Hope they get better or might not watch much this year.
> 
> Nancy



Same here.  Totally underwhelmed after being so excited with the snippets we heard during HOllywood week.  I hope it's only week 1 jitters because I was actively bored during both shows.   The boys nite I didn't even start watching till about an hour into it so I can FF through most of the nonsense!  UGH

Kaherine


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 25, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> ...Randy, well, for me for you Dawg, he is a little pitchy. But that's just for me. For you for me, well, you might like him dude. For me, I don't dislike him, but for me for you he seems to say the same stuff over and over again.


:hysterical: That was more entertaining than any of the singers.  

I flipped the channel back and forth between Idol and the Olypmics and NCIS and Criminal Minds.  I wasn't impressed with anyone.:zzz:


----------



## Nancy (Feb 25, 2010)

Well 3 of 4 that got voted off were one's I liked better than some of the others.  I've learned not to pick favorites too early.  Think I jinx them.

Nancy


----------



## laurac260 (Feb 25, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Well 3 of 4 that got voted off were one's I liked better than some of the others.  I've learned not to pick favorites too early.  Think I jinx them.
> 
> Nancy



Well, Mr. Jim Morrison wannabe annoyed me from the word go.  The rest?  Not sure why they are gone this early....?  

My only other comment is, can they back off the whole goo fest over Casey? (we just finished watching last night right before this show came on, so it's still fresh for me).   I mean, he is cute, but Kara made an absolute @$$ of herself.  They should've cut her mike.   I think they should cut a deal with Simon.  We'll pay you YOUR salary AND Kara's, if you stay and she goes.  She gets more annoying every day.    I agree with Ellen.  The antics while he was singing was just stupid.


----------



## Malibu Sky (Feb 25, 2010)

Now I know why Simon is leaving, the AI formula is played out and this group of 24 is really boring.  I love when the camera is on Simon during performances, he is either looking away or looking bored...too bad the Olympics aren't on a few more weeks, I would rather watch curling


----------



## SDKath (Feb 26, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Well 3 of 4 that got voted off were one's I liked better than some of the others.  I've learned not to pick favorites too early.  Think I jinx them.
> 
> Nancy



You and me both!!!  How did that girl with the short hair possibly survive???  She was sooooo aweful!  I fastforwarded through the whole results show again -- just like last year and the year before.

I even thought poor Chris was terrible with the Beatles song.  And the whole Idol Gives Back went from a super huge show last year to 1 silly song by Chris on the first results night???  What on earth happened there?

And what was up with Allison.  She sang well but acted really wierd.  Reminded me of Paula and trying to guess what she was on...

Sigh!  :zzz:


----------



## pjrose (Feb 26, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> :hysterical: That was more entertaining than any of the singers.
> 
> I flipped the channel back and forth between Idol and the Olypmics and NCIS and Criminal Minds.  I wasn't impressed with anyone.:zzz:



Same here.  Yawn.

DD did think some of the guys were cute.  Apparently Kara did too - though I didn't think much of her "eye candy" comments and the stuff about no shirt.  That kind of thing detracts from (say this with Simon's accent) the _*SINGING COMPETITION*_, and probably embarrasses the person about whom she's talking.


----------



## Mosca (Feb 26, 2010)

Early in the eliminations is when the Worsters have the most influence; I have no doubt that is why Tim Urban and Haeley Vaughn (their choices) are still around.

As the field is whittled they have less and less effect. I look for those two to go maybe not next week, but the week after. 

I'd take 8 women and 4 men this year.


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 26, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> My only other comment is, can they back off the whole goo fest over Casey? (we just finished watching last night right before this show came on, so it's still fresh for me). I mean, he is cute, but* Kara made an absolute @$$ of herself*. They should've cut her mike.


She gushed all over Adam Lambert last year. For a judge to show such blatant favortism is not professional, IMO.  Simon referred to her as a cougar and she seemed to take exception to that as, apparently, she doesn't see herself old enough to be a cougar.  She is almost 40.

I didn't see much of the show. I flipped to it once or twice but Seacrest was trying to do the usual--and irritating--build up of suspense to make the moments last longer. It's dumb. It's boring. It's irritating.


----------



## TUGBrian (Feb 26, 2010)

dvr didnt record teh show, but im stunned that the 3 worst performances of the night...are still around for next week.

meh


----------



## Rose Pink (Feb 26, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> dvr didnt record teh show, but im stunned that the 3 worst performances of the night...are still around for next week.
> 
> meh


Why are you stunned?  This seems to happen quite often on AI.  At least in my opinion, the best ones often leave well ahead of the ones I don't care for.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, another dull night on AI.   :zzz:  

So the ladies have an extra night to practice and the guys had 1 night less.     Sure helps support what Simon predicted: that a woman would win the competition this year...

Conspiracy theorists wanna know...


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 3, 2010)

Bored yet again by the guys. :zzz: :zzz: :zzz: 

So a bunch of them did do better, but only by comparison to their first night. I'm just going to keep on saying that this season is as bad or worse than the unforgettables from Jordan Sparks season. And haven't yet heard anything memorable from her since - even tho she appears here and there w/different male R&B singers...

Kara also grates on me...not sure if it's her voice, style or the way she leans in and makes these faces when she talks...Paula was wacky, but she genuinely cared about the contestants (not in a Cougary, creepy way) so it worked somehow. I didn't like them going to four judges and while I've tried to "get" Kara, she just bothers me. Kick her off and let Ellen and the boys hang out. I think it'd be more interesting. (Altho the creepy hand on the knee weird piece last week trying to show something between Simon and Ellen was just bizarre in my book, given that Simon just got engaged or married or something to his longtime girlfriend, and Ellen seems perfectly happy w/Portia de Rossi!) 

Too bad it's Crystal who is having problems. Do you think if it'd been Hayley they would have changed the nights???:hysterical:


----------



## Nancy (Mar 3, 2010)

I had TV on, but it didn't keep my interest.  There were only 3 that were okay (not great, not good, just okay) imho first, last and 16 year old.

Nancy


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 3, 2010)

It is very hard to believe that out of thousands those are the 10 best guys they could find. Incredibly weak singers.  Having a last minute performance date change probably didn't help either.


----------



## Patri (Mar 3, 2010)

I've had conflicts Tuesday nights, and sometimes Wednesdays. Looks like I'm not missing anything.


----------



## markbernstein (Mar 3, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> Bored yet again by the guys. :zzz: :zzz: :zzz:
> 
> So a bunch of them did do better, but only by comparison to their first night. I'm just going to keep on saying that this season is as bad or worse than the unforgettables from Jordan Sparks season. And haven't yet heard anything memorable from her since - even tho she appears here and there w/different male R&B singers...



I agree that the guys are boring this season.  No one has had a standout performance in these two weeks.  (I did like three of the women last week - Lilly, Crystal, and Siobahn.)

I just wanted to note that while I didn't think too much of season 6 (the Jordin Sparks season) overall, I thought, and still think, that Melinda Doolittle is one of the best singers they've ever had.  Her vocal quality is wonderful, and her technique is impeccable.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 3, 2010)

markbernstein said:


> I agree that the guys are boring this season.  . . .  overall, I thought, and still think, that *Melinda Doolittle is one of the best singers they've ever had*.  Her vocal quality is wonderful, and her technique is impeccable.



Yeah, and I actually remember her!  How many of them from last night were memorable, much less several years ago!

Last night there were lots of nice voices, but none with any power, none really memorable.  The guitarist was a good guitarist


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 3, 2010)

markbernstein said:


> I I thought, and still think, that Melinda Doolittle is one of the best singers they've ever had. Her vocal quality is wonderful, and her technique is impeccable.


I agree.  She was amazing.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 3, 2010)

We recorded it so we could watch NCIS.  Then we watched the Idol recording in under half an hour.  Fast forward through all the commercials, the backstories and most of the judges critiques and even some of the singing.  "Okay, heard enough.  Fast forward through the rest of that one."


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 3, 2010)

Haven't been keeping up with the thread this year, but I'll say that Crystal Bowersox, so far, has been one of my all-time favorites. 

There is probably no way she'll be a Carrie Underwood or Kelly Clarkson mega-star, but I see big things for her. She sang that song last week (Hand in my pocket) better than the original artist... and I'll even make the same comment about the way she sang Natural Woman the week before. She's a true song artist, in my opinion.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 3, 2010)

markbernstein said:


> I agree that the guys are boring this season.  No one has had a standout performance in these two weeks.  (I did like three of the women last week - Lilly, Crystal, and Siobahn.)
> 
> I just wanted to note that while I didn't think too much of season 6 (the Jordin Sparks season) overall, I thought, and still think, that Melinda Doolittle is one of the best singers they've ever had.  Her vocal quality is wonderful, and her technique is impeccable.



LOVED, LOVED, LOVED Melinda Doolittle!!! I was so mad when she got voted out. Just forgot she was from that season! Now if she had won and been properly promoted we'd have some great music out there!!

 I do get that Jordan really connected with the 'tween girls - and, as evidenced by Miley Cyrus and the rest of the Disney machine, that is a POWERFUL and well-backed group (by deep parental pockets) of voting/money. I can't believe how many girls 8-13 are taken to expensive concerts of PAP!! I think my girls are some of the few in our area (rather upper middle class - lots of McMansions on tiny lots, w/pockets of older modest homes like ours) who haven't been to one of these types of concerts! Used to be a right of passage- cobbling enough money together and loading up one car to make a trip to a rock concert in high school/college. Now it's one more expensive entertainment that's mass produced along w/the many digital games and, of course, the coolest phone with the best texting. IN MIDDLE SCHOOL!!  What will they have left to do in high school??? You can take Miley/Demi Lovato/girl from Wizards of Waverly Place and mix and match their videos/music/outfits. They are essentially interchangeable. I was in college when the Britney Spears/Christina Aguilera/Justin Timberlake Disney Mouseketeers went on to become megastars, so this is my first experience with the Disney marketers. (I have a 9 and 11 year old)  Luckily, I still have a certain influence w/them and can steer them to better current music like Jason Mraz, etc.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 3, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> . . .  What will they have left to do in high school???



You don't want to know.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 3, 2010)

pjrose said:


> You don't want to know.



Acually, we already dealt w/one teenage girl before we had our own (long story) and hopefully ours will have less baggage/problems  But I'm sure they'll come up w/some way to torture us


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 3, 2010)

I so want to read this today, I keep looking at it, but I'm going to wait until I sit down to watch last night's show with DD.  (Now if only I could show this kind of restraint with chocolate!)


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 3, 2010)

last night = zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Nancy (Mar 3, 2010)

A few of the girls showed promise.  

Nancy


----------



## Elan (Mar 3, 2010)

I thought there were at least 4 performances by the women tonight that exceeded anything by the men last night.


----------



## mayson12 (Mar 4, 2010)

Can I just say that Ellen is already on my last nerve (and I usually really like her)?  She is the perfect replacement for Paula in that she tries so hard to be really nice to everyone.  With very few exceptions she is too generous.  After watching the girls, my fav 3 are Lily, Crystal and Siobahn.  I've watched AI since the 1st season and even though at times it drives me crazy, I'll admit I'm hooked.  

I really like how week after week some people improve so much, that I'm amazed and others, I think, "How did they get this far?"

I should amend that I'm hooked with DVR.  That way I can fast-forward the parts I'm just done with.


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 4, 2010)

*this week the girls outshone the guys*

Definitely thought the girls were better than the guys - not sure if the last minute switch to have the guys sing a day early is enough to justify the fact that they just weren't that memorable...

Loved Crystal, glad she's ok.  Lily and Siobhan were the other two who did look like long term possibilities. 

Many of the others at least improved from last week. Just had to laugh that Hailey had to follow Crystal (!) Someone said she got voted in because there's a group who votes for the worst contestants - I'd have to agree because although she was better than her horrible performance last week, I had to fast forward after half her song, as I just can't take her voice. 

I do think that it was i_nteresting _when Ryan shot down Simon so well that you could've heard a pin drop. Something about how Simon didn't have to say what he did after he began by saying there was nothing to add to the criticism by the other judges. Simon then was pretty brutal to the girl, and Ryan called him on it! Good for him. It did seem a bit like bullying rather than constructive or even entertainment value criticism. Ryan was still sending daggers to Simon later in the show. Wonder if something else was behind that... 

Anyway...I always have to remind myself that it really does take a few weeks for some of the contestants to figure out how to perform in front of the crowds and for the cameras at the same time. The Voice as an instrument betrays nervousness so easily, and it's  pretty easy to play judge at home.  We say we like seeing people found from obscurity, but the reality is that we also expect them to have a bit of polish. It can't really work both ways. The David Archuletas who shine at such a young age have actually done quite a bit of performing for years before they ever auditioned for Idol. Otherwise, it's a huge adjustment and not surprisingly they are a bit awkward, whether it is stage presence, song choices, etc..

So I'll try to patiently wait for this bunch to get their sea legs, and maybe we'll have a real competition in a couple weeks. Until then, fast forward is my friend


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 4, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Haven't been keeping up with the thread this year, but I'll say that Crystal Bowersox, so far, has been one of my all-time favorites.
> 
> There is probably no way she'll be a Carrie Underwood or Kelly Clarkson mega-star, but I see big things for her. She sang that song last week (Hand in my pocket) better than the original artist... and I'll even make the same comment about the way she sang Natural Woman the week before. She's a true song artist, in my opinion.


 
Gotta love Crystal... for me, this year is over.  Nobody is even a close second!


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 4, 2010)

I posted this last year also, and it's always interesting looking at the success of previous Idol artists. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales

Almost everyone peaked on their very first release after their Idol season, with the exception of Kelly Clarkson. The listing is current, and if you're interested in Alan Lambert, scroll down towards the bottom section.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 4, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> She sang that song last week (Hand in my pocket) better than the original artist... and I'll even make the same comment about the way she sang Natural Woman the week before.



"Natural Woman" better than Aretha of Carole King (the songwriter)? You need to cue up the originals on your itunes, or watch 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ouQ3HeluFV4

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yi6dqhi8Ptw

for the blow it out chops,

or

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOyvYnkdEcc

for the depth of the emotion.

I like her and she's good. But, no way. Not in experience, not in polish, not in preparation. Maybe, someday, she'll be as good, in her own way. But not now.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 4, 2010)

Mosca said:


> I like her and she's good. But, no way. Not in experience, not in polish, not in preparation. Maybe, someday, she'll be as good, in her own way. But not now.


 
Thanks for providing the links.  I also checked out the Mary J. Blige version and it was great also.  I'll backtrack and agree with you.

I think Crystal's version has more of a country slant to it.  I just appreciate the folksy, story telling vibe that Crystal brings.  I'm not even sure she'll win, but I like her style.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 4, 2010)

In defense of Crystal, there is also no way a young singer's one time performance that she had about a week to prepare could compare with an older established artist on tour, singing a song that she wrote or had as a hit. The comparison is a little unfair.

But it was REALLY fun digging up the videos, especially that Carole King video. It was hard to find, even on youtube.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 4, 2010)

Don's early favorite is Crystal; mine is Siobhan.  The guys haven't done anything yet, so much that neither one of can remember even one of them by name.

Kara gets on my last nerve.  For whatever reason I just do not like her at all.  I did laugh last night when she was talking about the "bubble word" though, because that's pretty much what I call her every time she opens her mouth.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 4, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> I posted this last year also, and it's always interesting looking at the success of previous Idol artists.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Idol_alumni_album_sales
> 
> Almost everyone peaked on their very first release after their Idol season, with the exception of Kelly Clarkson. The listing is current, and if you're interested in Alan Lambert, scroll down towards the bottom section.



Interesting.  I don't want to get into an Adam discussion on this year's thread, but I must comment that I am surprised.  I hope I don't end up eating crow. I love his album (despite a much earlier post that I didn't, I do now), but he and the album are too far away from mainstream to get the sales, I guess.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 4, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Interesting. I don't want to get into an Adam discussion on this year's thread, but I must comment that I am surprised. I hope I don't end up eating crow. I love his album (despite a much earlier post that I didn't, I do now), but he and the album are too far away from mainstream to get the sales, I guess.


 
Awww c'mon, was hoping to drag you into another one...  :rofl: 

Even at his level of sales on that chart, and regardless of what anyone would think of him, you'd still have to consider his career a success at this point.

Gokey's album was recently released, it'll be interesting to track his path.  I think he should at least be better than Josh Gracin...


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 4, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Awww c'mon, was hoping to drag you into another one...  :rofl:
> 
> Even at his level of sales on that chart, and regardless of what anyone would think of him, you'd still have to consider his career a success at this point.
> 
> Gokey's album was recently released, it'll be interesting to track his path.  I think he should at least be better than Josh Gracin...



Josh who????  Just kidding:rofl:


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 4, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Interesting. I don't want to get into an Adam discussion on this year's thread, but I must comment that I am surprised. I hope I don't end up eating crow. I love his album (despite a much earlier post that I didn't, I do now), but he and the album are too far away from mainstream to get the sales, I guess.


I am boycotting Adam Lambert. 

Hmmm....what's the count up to now? Godiva, ice cream, Kate, GE appliances, Adam Lambert. . . . .


----------



## Nancy (Mar 4, 2010)

I agreed with 2 that went and was sad about the other 2.

Nancy


----------



## pjrose (Mar 4, 2010)

Rose Pink - :hysterical: :hysterical: - I don't think it counts as a boycott since you never liked him in the first place.  

Didn't watch the women last night, but after the buzz about Chrystal Bowersox I checked Youtube.  She is _*good*_ and also has a good stage presence.  I'm not going to say I agree with what they did in terms of changing the schedule for her, but I do understand _why_ they wanted to keep her.


----------



## Nancy (Mar 5, 2010)

*Crystal*

I can't warm up to her.  I HATE that Hair.  I should like her as she's from Ohio and so am I, but I just don't.  

Nancy


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 5, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I can't warm up to her. I HATE that Hair. I should like her as she's from Ohio and so am I, but I just don't.
> 
> Nancy


 

I'm going to have to ask you to leave this thread then...  


only kidding


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 5, 2010)

girls were WAY better than the guys this week.  and that last note that last girl hit...wow!

didnt mind any of the 4 that got sent home this week.


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 5, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Rose Pink - :hysterical: :hysterical: - I don't think it counts as a boycott since you never liked him in the first place.
> 
> Didn't watch the women last night, but after the buzz about Chrystal Bowersox I checked Youtube.  She is _*good*_ and also has a good stage presence.  I'm not going to say I agree with what they did in terms of changing the schedule for her, but I do understand _why_ they wanted to keep her.



Well, from what I read she was hospitalized due to complications from diabetes.  Don't know the exact complications, and how bad her condition was, but I think they weighed that with the backlash they probably would have gotten had they NOT made the change.  Can't say I blame them in this case.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 6, 2010)

And it doesn't hurt that the ONLY contestant whose name most of us watching actually KNOW and remember at this point is Crystal's!  If she doesn't win, it's going to be a minor miracle.  Therefore I am even more :zzz:  than I should be at this stage.  The contestant pimping these past 2-3 seasons is just killing me.

Katherine


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm just amazed that out of all those contestant tryouts, these are the very best they could come up with? It's very hard to believe.

Dave


----------



## Nancy (Mar 11, 2010)

Since nobody has posted to this thread for awhile, I'll add my comments.  None of guys or gals is keeping my interest.  The Ellen/Simon thing is wierd.  Kara is wierd.  

JMHO
Nancy


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 11, 2010)

thought the guys overall were WAY better than the girls this week.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 11, 2010)

Again, we DVR'd and were able to see the men perform in under 10 minutes--as we could hardly stand listening to any of them and would FF after a few seconds.  Big Mike was outstanding and far ahead of any of the other  men.

Bowersox is my favorite of the women.  She has an easy stage presence and reminds me of Bo Bice in that regard.  They are just so easy to watch and listen to--when they are on stage it seems like a concert, not a competition.

There a a couple of other women that interest me.  The young teenager (Katie?) has a pleasant voice.  She needs to find the right songs, though.

Lilly could be good but she tries too hard to be sexy and it grates on me.

Siobhan is also interesting.


----------



## AnnaS (Mar 11, 2010)

I thought I would end up/trying to watch it because of Ellen, but it never happened.  I do hear so much about the show but that's as far as it really goes for me.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 11, 2010)

Nancy said:


> The Ellen/Simon thing is wierd. Kara is wierd.
> 
> JMHO
> Nancy


 
Just curious, I've been watching off and on.  What is the Ellen/Simon thing you're referring to?  I think the Kara/Simon thing is starting to get weird...


----------



## pjrose (Mar 11, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> . . .  Big Mike was outstanding and far ahead of any of the other  men.
> 
> Bowersox is my favorite of the women.  She has an easy stage presence and reminds me of Bo Bice in that regard.  They are just so easy to watch and listen to--when they are on stage it seems like a concert, not a competition.
> . . .



I like Big Mike's voice and style, but couldn't figure out the song.  It just seemed weird.  

I definitely agree about Crystal Bowersox.  No doubt about it.  

Other than them, we also like Tim Urban and Casey James.  Like Andrew Garcia too, but last night he was kind of blah. 

However, unlike last year, we can watch it or miss it.  With this so-far-semi-boring year and with Simon leaving, my crystal ball says this may be the show's last year.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 11, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I like Big Mike's voice and style, but couldn't figure out the song. It just seemed weird.


Check out this version from So You Think You Can Dance. The theme of the dance is breast cancer.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oSqhNYeZ43w&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwweBKJnhg4


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 11, 2010)

I agree that Kara and Simon are getting to be a bit too much- who is leaning into whom?  I don't care it's just plain annoying.

Of the girls we liked Crystal the best, also liked the silver haired girl and Siobhan.  Of the boys liked Casey and the mullet haired guy.  Tim Urban, who Ellen hugged, did a great job this week- starting to see why he should be there.  Big Mike didn't do a thing for me this week- didn't like the song and didn't really like how he sang it.

I think that of the girls the blonde, curly haired one  and Katie should go home.  Of the boys I think the short, young guy should go and the broadway singer/dancer guy (Todrick) who just annoys me.


----------



## Elan (Mar 11, 2010)

I didn't think any of the guys were very good last night.  I would send home Andrew Garcia, and the young kid, Aaron, this week.  The 2 best, IMO, were Big Mike and the 'no confidence" guy, Alex.  Actually, at this point, I think Alex could be phenomenal, but he needs seasoning/experience -- something he may not get before he gets booted.  

  Favorite girls are Siobahn, Crystal and Lilly -- but I'm also pulling for Didi to hang a bit longer.  I think Paige and Katie should go home this week.  They both can sing, but they just don't seem to have figured out what they're trying to accomplish.


----------



## markbernstein (Mar 11, 2010)

I missed all but the last two of the guys this week.  Big Mike gave a great performance, though the song itself didn't move me.  Of the women, yes, Crystal is the clear front runner, though I do like Siobahn a lot.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 11, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> I agree that Kara and Simon are getting to be a bit too much- who is leaning into whom? I don't care it's just plain *annoying.*


I would use the word "nauseating."  We FF so don't hear the judges' conversation but I did notice Ellen getting physical with Simon and it appeared to be more than just a friendly hug.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 11, 2010)

*Tears?*

Kara made so much of crying with emotion over Big Mike's performance but I never saw an actual teardrop.....


----------



## Nancy (Mar 11, 2010)

Well the last one was a surprise, but I didn't really care for her that much.

Nancy


----------



## mayson12 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh I am so mad! Two of my favorites, Alex and Lily go home, yet Paige who had a terrible performance and the young girl, (Katelyn?) stay.  Tim Urban and the other young kid, don't even remember his name, make the top 12, but Alex, who has one of the most interesting, cool voices of any contestant this season goes home.  Very disappointing America.  This is the worst side of American Idol:  talent does go home before fan favorites.  (Hello Chris Daughtry).


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 12, 2010)

mayson12 said:


> Oh I am so mad! Two of my favorites, Alex and Lily go home, yet Paige who had a terrible performance and the young girl, (Katelyn?) stay.  Tim Urban and the other young kid, don't even remember his name, make the top 12, but Alex, who has one of the most interesting, cool voices of any contestant this season goes home.  Very disappointing America.  This is the worst side of American Idol:  talent does go home before fan favorites.  (Hello Chris Daughtry).



You're overlooking the major voter base at this point:  It's the teen girl vote.  They're going to keep their favorites, regardless of who is the better singer.  Later on, when the older viewers really get into it, the voting evens out.  But for now, it's a crap shoot for who will stay.  About all you can count on is the "cute factor" for who will appeal to young viewers who have nothing more to do than sit on the phone and vote like crazy.  

I'm also not pleased about who stayed, but I can't say I'm surprised by who went home.  I just wish someone (anyone?) would learn how to carry a tune.  I've never heard so many off-key singers since I was in junior high choir.   

Dave


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm sad too that Alex and Lily went home.  I suppose Lily scared all the young tween girls who vote with her distinctive looks but Alex is a cute young boy so why did he go home?  I thought of the two on the stage at the end he would definitely stay and not the other guy (with glasses)- all we hear about is some song he did before he was even in the final 24 (a version of Straight up) which we haven't actually seen.  So what?  Let's vote based on what's going on now and not some song he did before.  

I agree with the remark about Cara's tears- I think it was totally phony.  She was ticked with Simon saying that she was talking "utter rubbish" earlier in the evening and so she had to put this on to show how she sees a link between a performers life experience and the meaning of the song.

Hopefully I'll be able to remember who the singers are now that they've been narrowed down a bit.  So far they've all been a blur since they sing for such a short time.

tlwmkw


----------



## Clemson Fan (Mar 12, 2010)

IMO, this is a very subpar group this year.  I've lost a lot of interest this year for some reason, but I think that reason is b/c nobody is really all that good.  The only one I find somewhat interesting is that girl with the weird name and the nose ring.

I thought Alex was terrible!  I barely made it through his performance on Tuesday and I fast forwarded through it after he got eliminated.  He was terrible!


----------



## Clemson Fan (Mar 12, 2010)

BTW, has anybody who didn't at least make it to the top 6 or so ever made it? Somebody bought up Daughtry and didn't he finish 4th?

I just think Alex has no chance in the music industry.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> BTW, has anybody who didn't at least make it to the top 6 or so ever made it? Somebody bought up Daughtry and didn't he finish 4th?
> 
> I just think Alex has no chance in the music industry.


 
Jennifer Hudson is probably the 'best of the rest'... can't remember for sure, but think it was 7th?


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Jennifer Hudson is probably the 'best of the rest'... can't remember for sure, but think it was 7th?


 
Pickler would have to be considered a success also (finished 6th).


----------



## Elan (Mar 12, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> I thought Alex was terrible!  I barely made it through his performance on Tuesday and I fast forwarded through it after he got eliminated.  He was terrible!



  He does have one of those tones that you either love or hate, much like Petty, Neil Young, Dylan, etc.  

  Same is true of Lilly.  She very much has the Duffy/Adele/Winehouse/Corinne Bailey Rae sound.  Love it or hate it.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 12, 2010)

We haven't really watched AI in the past but I can't see that this group is much worse than previous years at least if you judge by who won, or was close, in the past- which we have seen from other sources.  The ones that they have showcased on the current show have been uniformly terrible ( a rocker chick from last season, somebody Gokey, and then the two dueling piano guys this week who were like a bad joke).  Some of the previous winners seem much worse than the current crop -I'm guessing they improve as the show goes on.

I did like that Alex guy and was sorry to see him go.  He had a Jason Mraz vibe that I enjoyed.  Lilly was also pretty good too.

Next week they are doing Rolling stones songs which should be interesting.

tlwmkw


----------



## scrapngen (Mar 12, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> I'm sad too that Alex and Lily went home.  I suppose Lily scared all the young tween girls who vote with her distinctive looks but Alex is a cute young boy so why did he go home? tlwmkw



You may think Alex is a cute young boy, but there are two kinds of boys that work for young girls: those w/sex appeal (whether it is "bad boy" or "sporty boy") and those clean cut "sweet" boys. Alex has more of a strange, geeky, awkward vibe w/an odd haircut that doesn't appeal or come across well through the TV - especially to younger girls. Clearly he was well liked by the other contestants. 

I like his voice and think he is probably a very nice guy, but think his total inability to figure out how to come across on stage killed his chances. Even when he sang last night after being voted out, he had an odd stance and kind of had his head down. Very shy. I think they could have some hits if he only sang in a recording studio, but he can't handle concert stages. 

For the girls, I was surprised that Paige stayed, and that Lilly left. (Even though they keep saying she has the "best voice") I was not surprised that Katey stayed as she has an "all American pretty girl" look and feel, and has a pleasant voice - just no idea what to do with it. I think whoever said Lilly scared younger viewers, was on the right track. She is not their cup-of-tea. Personally, she was getting a little nasal for me at times, but I see her as a potential star and think that was a loss.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2010)

*shrug...noone sofar really strikes me as the sort of person I can see standing at the end of the show as the next american idol.

but, im sure thatll change eventually...I hope anyway!

There are however a few that I could see at least having successful careers in singing with their voices.


----------



## Joyce (Mar 12, 2010)

I have been very disappointed with this season. Seems like after Simon leaves the show will fail. Not much talent this year. Pretty boring!!!


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 12, 2010)

Joyce said:


> I have been very disappointed with this season. Seems like after Simon leaves the show will fail. Not much talent this year. Pretty boring!!!


 
If you take away the Academy Awards show of last week, American Idol is still the number 1 rated show... not sure why everyone thinks the show is going to end this year. Even without Simon, the show won't quite be the same... but it still comes down to the performers and their individual stories and personalities IMO.

This show is a bonanza for Fox... and since it runs 2 or 3 nights a week, I'm not sure how you could even think of replacing it.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 12, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> all we hear about is some song he did before he was even in the final 24 (a version of Straight up) which we haven't actually seen.  So what?  Let's vote based on what's going on now and not some song he did before.




The song they're referring to was (if I remember correctly) his very first audition song.  He played guitar and sang Straight Up in a fast tempo, very direct, almost Hispanic style.  (Think early Jose Feliciano.)  And he hit it out of the park.  It was really, really good.  But nothing he's done since even comes close.  

I think the judges keep reminding him of that performance to get him to deliver on what appeared to be great talent.  As it is, he's been a big let-down.  And since the rest of the pack is so weak, what else have they got to lean on?

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 12, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> The song they're referring to was (if I remember correctly) his very first audition song.  He played guitar and sang Straight Up in a fast tempo, very direct, almost Hispanic style.  (Think early Jose Feliciano.)  And he hit it out of the park.  It was really, really good.  But nothing he's done since even comes close.
> 
> I think the judges keep reminding him of that performance to get him to deliver on what appeared to be great talent.  As it is, he's been a big let-down.  And since the rest of the pack is so weak, what else have they got to lean on?
> 
> Dave



im certainly at a loss for why he hasnt bothered to do it again!


----------



## SDKath (Mar 13, 2010)

I too have lost interest.  I am watching it on fast forward now the next day.  Sigh.  And with this last week's eliminations, not only am I less interested but also totally dumbfounded as to how so much talent could be sent home in exchange for young, cute, horrible singers.   

Where on Earth did they get this top 24 anyway?  I would say a good 50% of them were totally lacking any real talent.

I hope to get back into it sometime soon this season -- before my patience runs out and I stop TiVoing it completely...

Katherine


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 13, 2010)

Clemson Fan said:


> The only one I find somewhat interesting is that girl with the weird name and the nose ring.



That "weird" name, Siobahn, is an Irish name, and is pronounced as announced:  "Shavon"!

Slainte, and Happy St. Patrick's Day to all!


----------



## SDKath (Mar 13, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> That "weird" name, Siobahn, is an Irish name, and is pronounced as announced:  "Shavon"!
> 
> Slainte, and Happy St. Patrick's Day to all!



Ooooh.  I thought it was a name in Hebrew?  I guess not.  

She's fun to watch -- she has that Kelly Pickler clueless vibe.  :hysterical: 

Katherine


----------



## Nancy (Mar 16, 2010)

Pleasantly surprised tonight.

Nancy


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 16, 2010)

I thought it was pretty good.  I think the way it sounds to us on TV must be different than how the judges hear it there in the studio because some of their comments made no sense to me at all.

I really liked Crystal but the judges didn't seem to like it as much.  They loved Siobhan but I thought it was a bit screechy.  The young guy Alex Urban sounded pretty good to me and I liked the reggae treatment of the song- at least it was different- and he did an OK job, but again they didn't like it.  Didn't like Katie on Wild horses but they did.  I really think the sound must be very different if you are there.  The only ones I agreed on were Casey and the very young guy (name?)- I liked their songs very much and the judges did too.

This group does seem to be improving.

tlwmkw


----------



## markbernstein (Mar 17, 2010)

I'll join the consensus - tonight was a step up.  Nobody gave a flat-out bad performance (though Lacey's voice still grates on me).  And Ellen started cracking jokes, which was way overdue.  My opinion hasn't changed from last week - Crystal and Siobahn are at the top of my list.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 17, 2010)

Also pleasantly surprised tonight.  I am wondering if it is because I am familiar with these songs from my younger days. 

I thought everyone did well but some were better than others.  It was difficult for me to listen to Katie sing "Wild Horses" because I couldn't help comparing it to Susan Boyle's hauntingly exquisite vocals on that song.

Siobhan was great but she seemed to be cracking on the big note and I think may damage her vocal cords if she keeps on doing that.

Bowersox has that "something."  Reminds me a little of Janis Joplin but not in a copycat kind of way.  Hope she stays for a long time.

Big Mike is fun to watch and listen to.  He also has something compelling about him.


----------



## Elan (Mar 17, 2010)

I also agree that all of the performances were at least decent last night.  Favorites were Siobahn, Lee and Crystal.  Katie's rendition of Wild Horses seemed weak in comparison to The Sundays version:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9lEd5bIbbQ

  I think maybe it's time for Tim, Andrew or Paige to pack their bags.


----------



## Mosca (Mar 17, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Bowersox has that "something."  Reminds me a little of Janis Joplin but not in a copycat kind of way.  Hope she stays for a long time.



It's confidence. She walks out, looks around, and you can see her think, "I own you." She's the only one of these 12 that has it. And it gives her stage presence. Just her with her guitar filled the stage more completely than all the lights and drama that was Siobhan. Siobhan was pretty good, though.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 17, 2010)

*Kudos to Crystal*

I like that when Simon implied she thought she had the competition sealed, Crystal denied it, and, when he praised Siobhan, she turned toward her and acknowledged her.

Rose Pink, I agree 100% with you re: Susan Boyle's Wild Horses!


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 17, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Rose Pink, I agree 100% with you re: Susan Boyle's Wild Horses!


For those who have not heard this, please take a listen and then tell us what you think.
http://www.susanboylemusic.com/gb/music


----------



## pjrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Bowersox has that "something."





Mosca said:


> It's confidence. She walks out, looks around, and you can see her think, "I own you." She's the only one of these 12 that has it. And it gives her stage presence. Just her with her guitar filled the stage more completely than . . .



Yes, each year there's someone who has that "something" - the confidence, the stage presence, who owns the stage.  

Like 'em or not, they're the ones who draw the eye to the stage (or screen), who don't fade into the background, who are not as forgettable as many of the others.


----------



## BevL (Mar 17, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I like that when Simon implied she thought she had the competition sealed, Crystal denied it, and, when he praised Siobhan, she turned toward her and acknowledged her.
> 
> Rose Pink, I agree 100% with you re: Susan Boyle's Wild Horses!




And when she acknowledged the fact that Simon has publicly endorsed her as the candidate to beat this year, she came off as very confident without being smug.

And I agree, I really think that Wild Horses was a terrible song to pick for anybody - Susan Boyle's fairly recent cover, which was actually performed on last years AI finale - is just too tough an act to follow.


----------



## laurac260 (Mar 17, 2010)

the only two people on AI that have been consistent for me this season has been Crystal Bowersox and Tim Urban.  Crystal I have consistently liked, Tim Urban I have consistently disliked.  I think the reggae version of Rolling Stones sealed the deal for him.  He has my vote off the island.  

Now the young kid (what is his name?)  I have not cared for him yet, till last night.  I love the song "Angie" (I personally find MOST of Rolling Stones stuff to be overrated), and I was actually wowed by him.  Until now he was one of the ones on the show I did not get.    Sioban and "paint it black?"  For you for me for you, I thought it was weird.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 17, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> Sioban and "paint it black?" For you for me for you, I thought it was weird.


I think that is part of the reason I liked it.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I think that is part of the reason I liked it.



hey, after last year I thought you DIDN'T like weird!


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 17, 2010)

pjrose said:


> hey, after last year I thought you DIDN'T like weird!


I like her weird better than Adam's. To me, she is quirky. He was irritating. There are different types of weird. Some are endearing. Some are not.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 17, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I like her weird better than Adam's. To me, she is quirky. He was irritating. There are different types of weird. Some are endearing. Some are not.



You definitely don't want to drive in my van.....guess whose CD is on repeat 

Anyway, for THIS year.....
I honestly haven't paid much attention, but of those whom I remember, Crystal, Mike, and Tim.  Since others don't seem to like Tim, at this point I'm thinking a Crystal and Mike final.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 17, 2010)

Mmmm . . . let's see . . .

I don't care for the Boyle version of Wild Horses either . . .

. . . thought the one voted off (no spoiler here) was equally bad with two others . . . you could have flipped a coin as far as I'm concerned . . .

. . . Crystal was OK not great . . .

and I enjoyed Siobhan's performance for performance sake.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Mar 18, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I like her weird better than Adam's. To me, she is quirky. He was irritating. There are different types of weird. Some are endearing. Some are not.



Still love Adam and can't wait to see him in concert. 

Also love Siobhan and look forward to seeing what she is going to do next each week. AI would be very boring this season without her.


----------



## SDKath (Mar 18, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I like her weird better than Adam's. To me, she is quirky. He was irritating. There are different types of weird. Some are endearing. Some are not.



I agree.  Didn't really see the appeal of Adam and his screeching much last year.  He rubs me even more wrong this year, acting out and telling reporters to "go to h*ll" and stopping his concert mid-song because one of the concertgoers was texting instead of paying attention to him.    Gimme a break.  

Sioban is waaay more humble, which I appreciate.  I hope she goes far.  That said, I didn't even watch the results show last night.  I just read the summary on EW a few hours later.  I am losing my enthusiasm unfortunately, especially with the results shows and those horribly lipsynched numbers (and those Ford commercials -- aaaaah).

Katherine


----------



## pjrose (Mar 18, 2010)

SDKath said:


> He rubs me even more wrong this year, acting out and telling reporters to "go to h*ll" and stopping his concert mid-song because one of the concertgoers was texting instead of paying attention to him.    Gimme a break.



I didn't know about the comment to reporters - sounds pretty rude.  Re the texter, I think the issue was that it was distracting to see that light.  I teach, and each year more students seem to think it's ok to text in class.  I warn, I tell them to put it away, I march over and take it, I tell them their grade will drop, but still some keep doing it.  I don't blame him for that one!


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 19, 2010)

*Love him or hate him . . .*

Last year's Adam is_ still_ the subject of discussion.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 19, 2010)

no issues here with the bottom 3...or who went home


----------



## Elan (Mar 19, 2010)

At this point, subject to revision, I see it this way:

  Contenders (legit shot at winning):  Crystal, Siobhan, Lee, Michael

  Pretenders (no chance of winning):  Andrew, Paige, Tim 

  Still TBD:  Casey, Katie, Aaron, Didi

  If I had to throw the TBD's into the other 2 categories, I'd put Casey in with the contenders, and the other 3 with the pretenders.  

  The above is based both on how I see them, and how I read the judges perceptions.  Personally, they could just have the next 10 weeks be a sing-off between Crystal and Siobhan, and I'd be happy.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 19, 2010)

Elan said:


> . . .  they could just have the next 10 weeks be a sing-off between Crystal and Siobhan, and I'd be happy.



*TEN* more weeks?  That seems soooo long.  Maybe I'll tune in again again at the end of April.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 19, 2010)

pjrose said:


> *TEN* more weeks? That seems soooo long. Maybe I'll tune in again again at the end of April.


In the meantime, you have your continuous loop of Adam to keep you happy.


----------



## pjrose (Mar 19, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> In the meantime, you have your continuous loop of Adam to keep you happy.



Actually I finally turned the CD off and switched to radio  The same 14 songs for over a week was a bit much


----------



## Elan (Mar 19, 2010)

pjrose said:


> *TEN* more weeks?  That seems soooo long.  Maybe I'll tune in again again at the end of April.



  Yeah, I wish they kept booting them by two's until they got down to 6, or maybe even 4.


----------



## tlwmkw (Mar 25, 2010)

I guess this thread has gone quiet because the show is getting so bad.  Tuesday was really terrible- Paige was awful and mercifully she is gone now, but there are a few that remain that are also just awful.  The songs they chose were bad too- Tim with the Queen song, Andrew with heard it through the grapevine, and on.  There are really just 4 who should be there(Crystal, Siobhan, Casey, Lee), and two maybes (Didi, the young guy)- why not just have a mass vote off now to get rid of the rest?

Anyone else still watching?

tlwmkw


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 25, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> I guess this thread has gone quiet because the show is getting so bad. Tuesday was really terrible- Paige was awful and mercifully she is gone now, but there are a few that remain that are also just awful. The songs they chose were bad too- Tim with the Queen song, Andrew with heard it through the grapevine, and on. There are really just 4 who should be there(Crystal, Siobhan, Casey, Lee), and two maybes (Didi, the young guy)- why not just have a mass vote off now to get rid of the rest?
> 
> Anyone else still watching?
> 
> tlwmkw


 
Besides a few hit-and-miss shows, I've started watching more consistently over the last 3 weeks. Crystal is still my personal favorite, but wonder if she'll start being boring by doing the same type of thing week-after-week (standing at the mike and strumming the guitar). She did mention a surprise for next week though... we'll see.

American Idol is down slightly from last year (5%)... however, it's still the number one rated show on Tuesdays and Wednesday. I guess we're all missing last year's drama with Adam Lambert! Or maybe missing Paula? 

Anyway, this show is not going anywhere... not as long as it keeps trumping the other shows, at least. They'll get someone to replace Simon and it may actually help having someone new. It will have to be someone with Simon's directness and straight comments though. 

I'd like to see them go back to 3 judges. I'm getting tired of hearing the same comments repeated over and over again... 'song choice', 'sounds like karoakee', 'cruise ship', 'you look great', etc. etc. etc. 

Anyhow, there's definitely some out there still watching... just missing last year's drama.

http://tvbythenumbers.com/2010/03/24/tv-ratings-idol-rolls-over-tuesday-lost-parenthood-up/45928


----------



## pjrose (Mar 25, 2010)

My DDs like "the young guy" - Tim Urban.  I liked his Ricky Nelson song.

I like Michael, Siobhan, Casey, Tim, and Crystal.  I'm still predicting a Machael Crystal finale.  

Andrew is next to go - he just doesn't have any power.  

I agree about the judges.  They are boring and I'd rather have more singing and less blah-blah-blah.

Not as much fun for me as last year


----------



## markbernstein (Mar 25, 2010)

I thought last week was a step forward, but this week was a step back.  The voters got it right - Paige was truly awful this week, and Tim wasn't much better.  The judges also got it right, in that Crystal was miles ahead of everyone else.  I like Siobahn and Mike, and this was Lee's best week, but right now, it's Crystal's to lose.  Overall, this season isn't doing a great job of holding my attention.

(Then again, I thought Adam was clearly the best last season, so what do I know?  )


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 25, 2010)

Crystal's lack of emotion when not performing concerns me for her.  She doesn't seem excited when she or any other contestant is "safe" nor does she seem upset over those at risk of being eliminated.  She takes everything the judges say very seriously.

I can't wait to see the changes she promises next week.  Siobhan is also a favorite of mine, but she has to lose the Adam endings to her performances.
OMG was Paige ever off-key!  Poor song choice for sure.  I like Aaron Lee and Mike as well.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 30, 2010)

bottom two tonight are easy choices....id imagine no suprise tomorrow to see either dede or tim go home.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 30, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> bottom two tonight are easy choices....id imagine no suprise tomorrow to see either dede or tim go home.



I agree . . . and Crystal is boring me to tears now!


----------



## pjrose (Mar 31, 2010)

May I be the first to say how repulsed I was by P Diddy and his back-up-sluts?  

And while I'm at it, last week they had Kesha - DD just looked up the lyrics to her music(?) and they are pretty repulsive as well.  We don't need to hear someone singing about the nickname for the name Richard.......

Blech.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 31, 2010)

pjrose said:


> May I be the first to say how repulsed I was by P Diddy and his back-up-sluts?
> 
> And while I'm at it, last week they had Kesha - DD just looked up the lyrics to her music(?) and they are pretty repulsive as well.  We don't need to hear someone singing about the nickname for the name Richard.......
> 
> Blech.



didnt watch, i always ff to the end of the results shows.


----------



## Rose Pink (Mar 31, 2010)

Just watched yesterday's and tonight's shows on the dvr.  I'm not gonna miss Didi.  I do like her voice but it has no power--it just seems anemic.  

I do like that young girl's (Katie?) voice.  I think with the right material she could have a good career. I hate that Ellen and company keep telling her to pick younger songs.  So what?  Her voice is mature sounding.  Why does she need to sing teeny bopper songs?  I much prefer the sound of her voice to the likes of Miley Cyrus and Taylor Swift.

Crystal is still my favorite.  I loved her rendition of Midnight Train to Georgia.

I agree with Simon that Siobhan's screaming is getting old.  But I did think it was better controlled this time around.  She just couldn't stay in tune last night.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 1, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> It's exhausting pretending to be normal day after day.



Then don't!


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 1, 2010)

Right on the money this week, I thought Didi should have been sent packing weeks ago.  Don still loves Crystal, she might be edging out Siobhan as my favorite, but that Aaron kid is running a very close third.  And definitely, Siobhan needs to do one thing without screaming if she's going to stay in the running.  Finally this year is beginning to shape up as something interesting.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 5, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> didnt watch, i always ff to the end of the results shows.



Me too.  But even with FFing, I was apalled by the slutty dancing (thankfully only 20 seconds of it instead of 4-5 whole minutes  )

Katherine


----------



## Mosca (Apr 6, 2010)

OK, I'll start. That was one heck of a lot better than the Lennon/McCartney night from a couple years ago. No one was truly, truly awful (but some were so-so), and the judges were pretty spot-on; the only one I think they missed on was Andrew, wifey and I thought he was pretty good. 

Going home, I have to say Aaron Kelly. The tween vote is getting split among him, Tim, and Katie, and he is not as strong a singer as Katie and not as appealing a personality as Tim. 

My rank of the performances, grouped according to how good they were relative to each other:

Bowersox
Casey
Katie
--------- 
Big Mike
Siobhan
Dewyze
Andrew
--------- 
Tim
Aaron


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 6, 2010)

I generally agree with your assessment.  I'd put Big Mike in the top three however, instead of Katie . . . and Andrew in the bottom three along with the two you have noted.

Top to bottom, I have them:

Casey
Big Mike
Bowersox
Lee
Katie
Siobhan
Andrew/Tim/Aaron (I really can't separate them!)

Von


----------



## markbernstein (Apr 6, 2010)

That was a whole lot of fun.  Imagine, a didgeridoo, bagpipes, and a singalong all in one episode of Idol!   (It also helped that I recorded first, then watched the whole thing in an hour by fast forwarding past everything but the performances and judges' comments.)

Crystal continues as my favorite, though not as far ahead this week.  Siobahn, normally my second fave, showed great vocal control, but the tempo was too slow.  Casey, Katie, and Lee all had strong outings, and even Tim gave his best performance so far.  I'm lukewarm on Andrew.  I may be in the minority, but I thought Mike's "Eleanor Rigby" just didn't work.

I have to agree, though, Aaron was the weakest.


----------



## SDKath (Apr 7, 2010)

What's wrong with me???  I am totally pulling for Tim now.  No he is not a great singer but the things he says during the little blurbs are so surprisingly heartfelt and honest and innocent.  And I love the smile.     

Or maybe I am just rebelling against the Idol promo machine...  I think Simon would rather die than see Tim be in the top 5!  Go TIM!

  Katherine


----------



## Elan (Apr 7, 2010)

Didn't really like anyone's performance last night.  All were just ok, IMO.  I still find myself looking forward to only Crystal and Siobhan each week.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 7, 2010)

Elan said:


> Didn't really like anyone's performance last night.  All were just ok, IMO.


 Everyone is entitled to his/her opinion, and mine is this: I thought last night was great! I liked everyone's performance. It's hard for me to pick one person to go tonight.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 7, 2010)

I watched on the internet, so just saw the songs - no judging, but thought that at least all were pleasant except for Aaron at the end. I shut the computer off after just a short time. 

Didn't get the bagpipe thing. Was it just a gimmick for attention? or to compete w/the didgideroo? Lee didn't need that and it didn't help the song any. Plus he kept looking up the stairs like he was distracted.

Crystal was great. Really felt like she was more lively for the first time.

I agree that there is something about Tim that makes me like him, hated the first time he sang a couple weeks ago, but now he's catchy.


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 7, 2010)

This year has just lost my interest.  I now DVR the show and I go through a 2 hour show in about 20 minutes.  Most performances I fast forward through and barely watch the judges comments.  I find Siobhan the most interesting and she is really good at times, but at other times pretty bad.  I like how she appears fearless.

Ellen has been really quite good.  Her comment about the bagpiper getting lost from his parade was hillarious.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 7, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> Didn't get the bagpipe thing. Was it just a gimmick for attention? or to compete w/the didgideroo?


How much do the contestants arrange and how much of the arrangements and musical ideas start with a musical director or even the band?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 7, 2010)

*"Shocking Results" = Understatement of the Season*

SPOILER ALERT!  (scroll down for post)










WOW WOW WOW . . . Are you kidding me?  BIG Mike???  Thankfully he got saved.  Vote for the Worst is really creating havoc keeping Tim up there.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 7, 2010)

I was amazed at what almost happened tonight....I was ready (and am ready) for Aaron or Andrew or Lee to go home.....

I like Tim.  Maybe that's because I've always got a bunch of teenage girls around. 

I don't think he's in league with Crystal, Siobhan, Casey, and maybe Katie...but I do like him.  I like Mike too


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 7, 2010)

That was a surprise.  I thought for sure that Andrew was the one.  Big Mike looked mad that he was in the final three and I think he was shocked to be the lowest votes.  No more saves left now so we'll see what happens.

tlwmkw


----------



## SDKath (Apr 8, 2010)

We had my daughter's dance troup over for dinner tonight (10-15 year olds) and they all just ADORE Katie.  It was unanimous when I asked them who they liked the best.

So there you go, America -- I finally understand why she is still in the competition.  The hip squad of pre-teens and teens is voting fast and furious each week!   

Katherine


----------



## pjrose (Apr 8, 2010)

SDKath said:


> We had my daughter's dance troup over for dinner tonight (10-15 year olds) and they all just ADORE Katie.  It was unanimous when I asked them who they liked the best.



What did they think of Tim?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 8, 2010)

way wrong vote on wed....however I also think it was a wasted save as well.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Apr 8, 2010)

I understand that Adam Lambert will be mentoring the Idols next week.

I can't wait!


----------



## mas (Apr 9, 2010)

Eli Mairs said:


> I understand that Adam Lambert will be mentoring the Idols next week.
> 
> I can't wait!



I can.

I enjoyed Lennon/McCartney week and thought all the contestants did a good job.  It will be interesting to see which two of the top 9 get the boot next week.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 10, 2010)

Eli Mairs said:


> I understand that Adam Lambert will be mentoring the Idols next week.
> 
> I can't wait!



Yay


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 10, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Yay


Maybe Adam can be your new exchange student.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 10, 2010)

Just saw/heard the performances.  Liked them all.  Happy that Mike was saved but now anyone can be booted off with no more saves.  What if it is Siobhan or Crystal next week?  Doubt it but I didn't think Mike would be at the bottom, either.

I really enjoyed Siobhan's performance.  It was classy.  Tim Urban has the 60s Beatle hair--fit right in with the mood.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 11, 2010)

I've given up on this year...:zzz: 

Someone wake me again when we get to the top 3.


----------



## mayson12 (Apr 11, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Happy that Mike was saved but now anyone can be booted off with no more saves.  What if it is Siobhan or Crystal next week?



I was also glad they used the save on Mike because I didn't think he deserved to go home.  Not with some of the other contestants that are left.  

However, if you remember last year, when they used the save (I think for Matt?) the next week they eliminated TWO, to keep the numbers right.

So maybe that will be another good thing and they'll get rid of two snoozers at once!


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 11, 2010)

We haven't really watched before but are enjoying this season.  I agree that some others should have gone home before Mike but I do think that the young guy Tim has really taken their advice and improved as the weeks have gone on.  Simon's comments to him were really on the money- the kid has come out and been blasted by them every week but smiles and bounces back the next week.  He has a David Cassidy vibe- if he plays his cards right he could go far with his looks and talent (even if it isn't the greatest talent)- can anyone say Partridge Family re-make? (" I think I love you"  ).  The tweens would love it and him.

tlwmkw


----------



## geoand (Apr 12, 2010)

There are at least 2 reasons that Tim is always smiling.

He was not part of the original 24 because the judges said he wasn't good enough.  Miracles do happen.  He became one of the 24!   Everything after this is all gravy so to speak.

In spite of what the judges thought and have said about him, he made top 12, top 10, etc and he is part of the tour!  The gravy has gotten richer and richer as the weeks go by.


----------



## weezie (Apr 13, 2010)

They are not entertaining  they are just singing and doing anything  it has gotten boring


----------



## pjrose (Apr 13, 2010)

Liked Tim, liked Mike and Katie, Aaron started off good but lost it.  Time for Andrew to go.  I'm getting tired of Crystal - I do think she's the most professional, talented, and consistent, but she sounds the same every week.  I can't remember a single one of her songs.  I wasn't crazy about Siobhan - the comment about her performance having two halves was right-on.

I think Lee started out good but slowed down, and Casey just didn't do nearly as much as he could have.  

My favorites right now are Tim and Mike. My prediction for the final is Crystal and ??

Liked Adam - I thought he had good comments about all of them.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 13, 2010)

I was pleasantly surprised at the quality of Adam's input and mentoring.

The performances left me feeling blah about it all.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 13, 2010)

I thought most of them did well tonight- I expected a mess with the Elvis theme.  I was surprised that Tim could play guitar so well- why hasn't he done this before?  I thought Crystal did a good job, liked big Mikes performance.  Really did not like Aaron's or Siobhan's.  Lee did well too.

Wonder who goes home tomorrow.  Do any of us Tugger's vote?  Or do you all just watch?  I read somewhere that it's mainly the young kids who do all the voting.

tlwmkw


----------



## markbernstein (Apr 14, 2010)

Nobody was terrible, but I thought a number of them were uninspired.  For me . . .

The best: Mike, Crystal, Lee

Solid performers: Katie, Tim

Not awful, but certainly not at their best: Siobahn, Casey

Send 'em home: Andrew, Aaron


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 14, 2010)

I agree with Mark's assessment, pretty much down the line.


----------



## BevL (Apr 14, 2010)

First time I've actually watched the whole show, and did because Adam was mentoring.  I thought he was really really good.

Mike was far and away my favourite, but In the Ghetto is one of my all-time favourite Elvis songs.

The young one, the little kid, was awful - worst Elvis wannabe performance.  I was pleasantly surprised we didn't see more of that.


----------



## mayson12 (Apr 14, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I'm getting tired of Crystal - I do think she's the most professional, talented, and consistent, but she sounds the same every week.  I can't remember a single one of her songs.



This is why the show is a hit.  So many different opinions.  I actually downloaded Crystal's "Come Together" from last week on my ITunes. First time ever downloading any American Idol songs.  I really like her and I'd buy her CD in an instant.  She's got amazing vocals.  

I'm ready for Andrew to go home and Aaron probably because Katie did much better this week that the two previous weeks.  

I think Crystal and either Casey, Mike or dark horse Lee (whose voice I really like) for the finale.  Siobahn is a little too all over the place.


----------



## Elan (Apr 14, 2010)

Ugh, first Lennon and McCartney, and now Elvis.  And they wonder why these kids don't sound contemporary?  I bet most of them couldn't name one Elvis song going into this past week.  

  I agree that Andrew and Aaron should be concerned this week.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nothing like an Adam Lambert week to liven up the AI thread again. Tim was definitely a big surprise. He's taken the heat so well and been so likeable, it'll be interesting to see where he ends up.

I had to chuckle a bit listening to Tim sing his song to Adam during the practice session... I'm just sayin...


----------



## pjrose (Apr 14, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Nothing like an Adam Lambert week to liven up the AI thread again. Tim was definitely a big surprise. He's taken the heat so well and been so likeable, it'll be interesting to see where he ends up.
> 
> I had to chuckle a bit listening to Tim sing his song to Adam during the practice session... I'm just sayin...



   

I didn't notice what you pointed out about Tim, but in retrospect ......


----------



## pjrose (Apr 14, 2010)

pjrose said:


> . . .   I'm getting tired of Crystal - I do think she's the most professional, talented, and consistent, but she sounds the same every week.  I can't remember a single one of her songs.  . . .  My prediction for the final is Crystal and ??





mayson12 said:


> This is why the show is a hit.  So many different opinions.  I actually downloaded Crystal's "Come Together" from last week on my ITunes. First time ever downloading any American Idol songs.  I really like her and I'd buy her CD in an instant.  She's got amazing vocals.  . . .
> 
> I think Crystal and either Casey, Mike or dark horse Lee (whose voice I really like) for the finale.  Siobahn is a little too all over the place.



It's not that I don't like Crystal, I do.  Very very much and I think she's the clear front-runner.  It's just that everything she does sounds the same to me.  It's a great sound though!


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 14, 2010)

I enjoyed last night's show.  I don't think anyone was bad.  I liked some better than others but none of them made me cringe.

Loved Katie's attitude toward the judges.    I like the sound of Siobhan's voice and hope she gets a contract out of this but I don't think she will win the competition.  She isn't my favorite but I do really like her.

I understand what PJRose is saying about Crystal but she is still my favorite--although last night she wasn't.

Wonder who will be going home.  The vote isn't based on who is the best and not even on who most Americans like the best--it's based on who votes the most.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 14, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I enjoyed last night's show.  I don't think anyone was bad.  I liked some better than others but none of them made me cringe.
> 
> Loved Katie's attitude toward the judges.    I like the sound of Siobhan's voice and hope she gets a contract out of this but I don't think she will win the competition.  She isn't my favorite but I do really like her.
> 
> ...



meh, i thought andrews song was horrid.  rest werent terrible...none worth remembering however.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 14, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> ...none worth remembering however.


 
I agree.  But then, not much of anything wows me anymore.  It was a pleasantly entertaining hour and now it's on to other things.


----------



## sstamm (Apr 14, 2010)

Elan said:


> Ugh, first Lennon and McCartney, and now Elvis.  And they wonder why these kids don't sound contemporary?  I bet most of them couldn't name one Elvis song going into this past week.



I agree completely.  The judges complain if they don't change anything, if they change too much, if they don't sound current.  I get frustrated for the singers sometimes.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Apr 14, 2010)

Well, I guess that I'm in the minority here, but I really enjoyed Elvis night. I thought that most of them did a pretty good job.

Poor Siobhan. She can't do anything right. If her voice is too strong, she is criticized. If she softens it, she is criticized. 
I think that she is awesome. 
She has an impressive vocal range, and a cool, unconventional look. 
I know that she won't win, but I wouldn't be surprised if she is one of the hugely successful losers. I would love to see her do a duet with Adam Lambert.

Adam Lambert was a wonderful mentor. He appears to be a genuinly nice person. I predict that he will put on a great performance tonight - perhaps an Elvis song??? He has that Elvis look.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 14, 2010)

While browsing through a People Magazine at the hair stylist, I noticed that AI had placed as most watched TV show 7 out of the last 10 years.

I also noticed that I don't have a clue as to who many of the people spotlighted in the magazine are or what they are famous for.  I keep hearing about the Kardashians.  I've figured out they were on a reality tv show but I don't know why.  Same with the Gosselins.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 14, 2010)

I also liked Elvis night AND Lennon McCartney night  - didn't necessarily like what each of them did with the songs, but love that kind of music.

Adam would be super doing Elvis, but he wants to plug his album.

So....as to tonight.....don't want to mention any names b/c of West Coasters, but I wasn't surprised.  I was tense at the end.....but pleased with who stayed.

As to Adam's performance, well.....I certainly didn't like the lighting and smoke and some of the camera angles.  I wanted to SEE him!  I like how he changes up his performances, but this wasn't my favorite.


----------



## mas (Apr 15, 2010)

Well, I have to say, I've never been an Adam Lambert fan.  So when he was announced as this week's mentor, I figured we'd be treated to a lot of self promotion and weird theatrics.  Instead, I was pleasantly surprised.  For my money, he was clearly the best mentor they have had to date.  He called a spade, a spade and his comments were 100% on the money and insightful.

I still don't like him as an artist and I thought his performance tonight was boring and uninspiring, but I have to give him props--he did a great job mentoring.

As for tonight's eliminations, I think most people will agree that the night's first person to go was long overdue.  However, regarding the second exit, I really thought Tim Urban would go.  I also thought this was going to be the women's year...I seam to remember Simon commenting to the gal who just missed making the top 24 (I can't remember who it was) that any other year she would have easily made it, but there were too many good women candidates this year.  Now we're down to two out of seven.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 15, 2010)

pjrose said:


> As to Adam's performance, well.....I certainly didn't like the lighting and* smoke* ...


I think it would be difficult to sing with all that smokey stuff. Whenever they use it in theater performances that I attend, it makes me cough and cough.

As you know, I am not an Adam fan but he certainly does have showmanship.  I'd rather just hear a really good singer though.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 15, 2010)

no issues with who got the boot tonight.


----------



## mayson12 (Apr 15, 2010)

mas said:


> For my money, he was clearly the best mentor they have had to date.  He called a spade, a spade and his comments were 100% on the money and insightful.



I agree.  He gave them the most useful advice and jumped right in and told them when something didn't work.  Most of the critiques for all of the contestants have been about performance and if anything, Adam knows performing.  I was also pleasantly surprised.  

I figured Andrew would go home. It was time.  But I thought it would be Aaron and not Katie who joined him.  I'm not heartbroken though.  She was pretty inconsistent the last few weeks, so I didn't think she would win.  If she doesn't win, does it really matter when she goes home?  With the exception of Aaron, the remaining contestants are all better than Katie anyway, IMHO.

Sandy


----------



## Mosca (Apr 15, 2010)

mas said:


> Well, I have to say, I've never been an Adam Lambert fan.  So when he was announced as this week's mentor, I figured we'd be treated to a lot of self promotion and weird theatrics.  Instead, I was pleasantly surprised.  For my money, he was clearly the best mentor they have had to date.  He called a spade, a spade and his comments were 100% on the money and insightful.
> 
> I still don't like him as an artist and I thought his performance tonight was boring and uninspiring, but I have to give him props--he did a great job mentoring.
> 
> As for tonight's eliminations, I think most people will agree that the night's first person to go was long overdue.  However, regarding the second exit, I really thought Tim Urban would go.  I also thought this was going to be the women's year...I seam to remember Simon commenting to the gal who just missed making the top 24 (I can't remember who it was) that any other year she would have easily made it, but there were too many good women candidates this year.  Now we're down to two out of seven.



I think you're right; as I watched Tuesday, I was thinking that while I don't really care for Lambert as a performer (too over the top), I think he'd make a phenomenal producer, or stage director. Not only does he know what sounds good and bad, he also knows how to communicate what he hears and what he wants in a way the performer can understand.

Katie's voice is way ahead of her performance skills. She will be OK. But she wasn't winning, so it doesn't really matter where she got cut. She'll make the tour, get some experience, and earn a more convincing stage presence. Or she'll be a lawyer. Either way she'll do fine.


----------



## jamstew (Apr 15, 2010)

I was *so* impressed with Adam's mentoring! I think he was the most helpful of all the mentors I remember seeing. I don't like his rocker style, but he has a truly incredible voice. I played the utube video of him singing "Come to Me, Bend to Me" from Brigadoon for my daughter after the performance, and she was amazed. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJYyqzUr6jU


----------



## Jaybee (Apr 15, 2010)

I, too, was surprised and impressed with Adam's mentoring.  It was right on.
I have rooted for Andrew, because he's a local boy, but after hearing what he did to "Hound Dog", I knew it would be his last chance. 
At least he'll be on the tour, but being an Elvis fan from waaaay back, it was insulting to hear Andrew's rendition.  Ellen...You blew that one.


----------



## Janis (Apr 16, 2010)

Just want to say that if Crystal B had an album out right now - I would buy it without a doubt


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 16, 2010)

Janis,

I would buy Crystals album too- I love her sound.  Starting to enjoy Lee too as he matures a bit.

tlwmkw


----------



## JoeP (Apr 16, 2010)

I once heard Simon tell a contestant that AI isn't a vocal competition.  He's right, of course.  If the mass audience wanted to hear such a competition, it would be tuned into the Met trials.  The varying degree to which we value theatricality, musicality, originality, vocal ability, appearance, personality, promise etc., determines who we think should win. 

In this competition, I believe that Crystal is the most consistent performer, and that, at her best, Siobhan has the most electric stage presence.  So, if I were hiring for a solo gig, I'd go with Crystal.  If I were casting for a show, with a story line and an interactive cast, I'd opt for Siobhan.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 16, 2010)

And I don't think I would buy albums from either the remaining girls.  From that point of view, Casey maybe the only one but who knows?  You can't really tell from these crummy performances (crummy songs) they are doing now.  I didn't care much for Daughtry or David Cook on the show . . . not from a "I'd buy their album" perspective . . . but I like both enough now to buy their stuff.

And on the show, I loved Beatbox Blake Lewis, but his stuff doesn't translate well to radio/CD . . . so what, I guess.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 16, 2010)

I agree on Crystal! Crystal is a musical artist and she has the natural ability to tell a story in her songs. She also is a song writer and that will help her career tremendously.


----------



## Janis (Apr 16, 2010)

When Crystal sang "Come Together", I actually rewound the TIVO and listened again. Loved that song when the Beatles sang it, and love it in this new rendition as well.

While I'm in the opinion expressing mode - let me say this: I'm so tired of men who don't sound "manly" when they sing. I prefer them to sing like, well - like men.  That's probably why I'm a fan of Lee and I'm not even remotely in the Big Mike camp.

So I'm sexist about the voice...I can live with that....


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 17, 2010)

I just read a blub on the internet that said Crystal almost quit two weeks ago but Ryan talked her out of it.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 17, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I just read a blub on the internet that said Crystal almost quit two weeks ago but Ryan talked her out of it.



Yeah they're reporting that he told her she could go on to win Idol and become a millionaire (  just ask Taylor Hicks) . . . and buy her mom a house.  ACK!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so mad.  I watched the show on my DVR, and it cut off what Simon said about Crystal.


----------



## markbernstein (Apr 20, 2010)

Ann-Marie said:


> I am so mad.  I watched the show on my DVR, and it cut off what Simon said about Crystal.



It was pure praise, like the others.  Something about light years of difference between her and everyone else.  He also said he was happy to see her get emotional, because he and the other judges felt she'd been closing herself off.

Personally, I think Crystal was the clear best of the night, and Lee the clear second best, and everyone else far behind.  I'm not sure who I'd drop - maybe Casey or Mike.


----------



## JoeP (Apr 20, 2010)

*People Get Ready - "Comparisons are odorous" W.S.*

Crystal's terrific.  Listen to the late Eva Cassidy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeU9MZc0dGw


----------



## Mosca (Apr 20, 2010)

In nine seasons, and hundreds of performances, that is the very first time a singer has transcended the show and the format. Incredible.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 20, 2010)

Agree Crystal was the best and then Lee.  The others were all just OK.

tlwmkw


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 21, 2010)

Crystal was amazing!   

Then there's everyone else:

The judges seem to be so against Siobhan or just not know what to do with her, as they seem to routinely pan her. I thought she should have gotten a lot of credit with how she softened up her beautiful high notes and held them. Yes, a little shaky otherwise, but not as terrible as the judges made it sound. She's my number two in this competition.

Lee - like his voice. Did NOT like the mish-mash arrangement of "The Boxer."

Big Mike sounds like anyone with a guitar to me. Don't get why they love him so much. He's in tune, but nothing memorable. 

Casey - not that great this week.

Tim Urban - still like him for some unknown reason, and thought he was ok this week.

Aaron - time to go.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 21, 2010)

unreal performance by crystal....best ive seen in a long time.

made me completely forget about the rest...dont care who else goes home at this point =)


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 21, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> unreal performance by crystal....best ive seen in a long time.
> 
> made me completely forget about the rest...dont care who else goes home at this point =)



Admittedly, this is about how I felt too.  I am generally a Big Mike fan, but he he could go home this week and I wouldn't care much.  It's clear to me he cannot win.

Casey's fading in my book.  If he doesn't stop being just a guitar man from a bar sorta act, he's going to be gone soon too.

I don't like Siobhan much at all . . . so I'm down to (I think) Bowersox and Lee.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 21, 2010)

I liked Tim and Casey.  I generally love Big Mike, but he was just kind of Blah.  Don't really like Siobhan, though DD liked her song.  Thought Aaron was good,  don't like Lee.  

I took the trash out toward the end and completely missed Crystal.  From the sound of all the comments, I'd better go find a video.

I did get back in time for the judges, and absolutely could not fathom why she was told her hair was gorgeous - BLECH!


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 21, 2010)

Casey sounds like Huey Lewis and that's okay but he doesn't seem to have anything original about his arrangments.  I can see him going far with original songs, not covers.

Lee was not even on my radar until last week. I really liked his arrangement of "The Boxer" last night. 

I think Siobhan is beautiful and her voice is lovely but she hasn't been connecting with me for several weeks. I hope she can pull a recording contract.

Mike used to be in my top two but not any longer. With the right original songs he could have a good career but I don't see him doing covers. Nothing we haven't heard before.

Crystal is my favorite. Didn't like the Morticia Adams gown last night, though.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 21, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Casey sounds like Huey Lewis and that's okay but he doesn't seem to have anything original about his arrangments.  I can see him going far with original songs, not covers.
> 
> Lee was not even on my radar until last week. I really liked his arrangement of "The Boxer" last night.
> 
> ...



Morticia Adams gown!:hysterical: :hysterical: Knew there was something about it...


----------



## Karen G (Apr 21, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Crystal is my favorite. Didn't like the Morticia Adams gown last night, though.


 Her outfit was so NOT her. She even looked uncomfortable in it. Somehow, dreadlocks and plunging necklines just don't go together.

Apparently there is drama going on behind the scenes with Crystal, according to this item in our paper today.  About half way down the column is the Idol info.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's the thing about Crystal. Week after week the judges gush all over her and she can do absolutely no wrong. How do you think that wears on the others? Plus, she has kind of an aloof personality. I do wonder how she fits in with that group and with the Idol format.

To me, that emotion she showed last night, could be a sign of major stress for some reason or another.  Just my opinion...


----------



## pjrose (Apr 21, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Here's the thing about Crystal. Week after week the judges gush all over her and she can do absolutely no wrong. How do you think that wears on the others? Plus, she has kind of an aloof personality. I do wonder how she fits in with that group and with the Idol format.
> 
> To me, that emotion she showed last night, could be a sign of major stress for some reason or another.  Just my opinion...



Hey, here we are on an Idol thread, and I'm AGREEING with Ace!   

The weekly gushing is just like they did with Adam last year.  I liked him, but not their fawning over him.  

I just watched Crystal's "train" on iTunes, and I also think her breaking down and crying at the end looked like major stress.  I don't see the song as having that kind of emotion.  She seems to be falling apart.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 21, 2010)

How can anyone other than Aaron & Tim be on the chopping block? Both are long overdue to be gone. 

As for Crystal I'm not a fan and felt the whole emotional thing was theatrics.  Actually my favorites were Michael and Casey who seemed to try to bring a little fun into a very dreary night.  I though the Judges were way too hard on Casey - if he gets booted before Tim and/or Aaron then the whole year becomes a travesty. Must be those same folks who picked Chris as last years "winner" over Adam. Or Ruben's year. Just really bad choices of the lesser talent. Style over substance.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 21, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Her outfit was so NOT her. She even looked uncomfortable in it. Somehow, dreadlocks and plunging necklines just don't go together.
> 
> Apparently there is drama going on behind the scenes with Crystal, according to this item in our paper today.  About half way down the column is the Idol info.





Did anyone else catch the back tat(too)??


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 21, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> Did anyone else catch the back tat(too)??


 
I didn't notice.  However, I do remember during one of the early episodes she was interviewed coming from (or going to) the tatoo parlor.  She mentioned that she was having her son's name put somewhere.  I don't know if that's the tatoo you're referring to.  

If you wanted to start something interesting, just put the word tatoo in the subject line of a new thread on TUG.  You get all kinds of feedback on that topic!


----------



## Nancy (Apr 21, 2010)

I cannot stand Crystal's hair.  Last night was worse than usual.  Can't get past the hair to listen to her singing. 

Nancy

ps.  Can someone email or private message me the person who goes home.  Won't be able to watch tonights show.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 21, 2010)

The tattoo appeared to be a huge sunflower or daisy.

I agree about the hair.  It was tolerable (barely) when she put it back a week or so ago, but last night was horrendous.  

Yes, I'll PM you.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 21, 2010)

The show went long and we DVR'ed it and don't know who went home- it was between Aaron, Casey, and Tim.

tlwmkw


----------



## markbernstein (Apr 21, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> The show went long and we DVR'ed it and don't know who went home- it was between Aaron, Casey, and Tim.
> 
> tlwmkw



It was Tim.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 22, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> The show went long and we DVR'ed it and don't know who went home- it was between Aaron, Casey, and Tim.
> 
> tlwmkw


 


markbernstein said:


> It was Tim.


 
Thank you.  We also DVR'd.  Idol seems to go long and we miss the endings.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 22, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> Idol seems to go long and we miss the endings.


In addition to recording Idol, we've also started recording the program that follows Idol so we won't miss the ending.


----------



## Elan (Apr 22, 2010)

My favorite performances this week:

   1) Crystal
   2) Siobhan
   3) Lee
   4) Tim
   5) Casey 
   6) Aaron
   7) Mike 

  I thought Big Mike was horrible.  The more I hear from him, the more I realize he brings nothing new to anything he sings, and trying to R&B an alternative rock song was a disaster.  Also getting tired of Casey doing the same thing week after week.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 22, 2010)

Karen G said:


> In addition to recording Idol, we've also started recording the program that follows Idol so we won't miss the ending.


 
We may just try that.  Thank you.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 23, 2010)

Karen G said:


> In addition to recording Idol, we've also started recording the program that follows Idol so we won't miss the ending.


 


Rose Pink said:


> We may just try that. Thank you.


 
My DD altered the recording parameters to include an additional 10 minutes for all future Idol shows.  What will I do when she moves out?


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 23, 2010)

*easy fix made things worse*



Rose Pink said:


> My DD altered the recording parameters to include an additional 10 minutes for all future Idol shows.  What will I do when she moves out?



I did that but it turns out not following the "scheduled" times shown on the program guides can create other problems. The DVR got "confused" about what program was when & started recording little snippets and then skipping some shows entirely - in other words worse than before I tried to "fix" it. Better to simply record the next program thus capturing any overrun (isn't it ridiculous that they can't "squeeze in" the meat of the show in "only" the already overly generous time allotted?).


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 23, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> I did that but it turns out not following the "scheduled" times shown on the program guides can create other problems. The DVR got "confused" about what program was when & started recording little snippets and then skipping some shows entirely - in other words worse than before I tried to "fix" it. Better to simply record the next program thus capturing any overrun (isn't it ridiculous that they can't "squeeze in" the meat of the show in "only" the already overly generous time allotted?).


Thanks for the heads up.  I agree about fitting the show into the time allowed.  I can understand that a live show may go over, but we get a show recorded from a previous time.  IOW, there is time for the producers to edit the show and cut out the frivolous antics of the judges before it airs in our time slot.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 23, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> My DD altered the recording parameters to include an additional 10 minutes for all future Idol shows.  What will I do when she moves out?



Get an exchange student!


----------



## Karen G (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm surprised there have been no comments about last night's show.  I was really impressed with Casey. I also thought Lee and Aaron did a great job. Not so much for Crystal and Siobahn.  Mike was okay.

The judges seemed so much more positive than they have been all season. Simon was actually nice.

I wonder who will go home tonight.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 28, 2010)

*Surprise*

I'm not sure this was expected.  I still have no one I really like out of the remaining 5 and really didn't like the one that went home either.

Nancy


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 28, 2010)

Being on vacation and 5 time zones away from "home" we missed Idol last night but my sister and I are looking forward to the results show although my DH did tell me who was sent packing tonight.  I can't say I'm disappointed


----------



## pjrose (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't watched for several weeks - just no interest in this year's field.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 29, 2010)

I am not at all disappointed on who left.  Her performance on Tuesday was a trainwreck.  I have not been a fan of hers at all.  I know this is rather critical, but she really did not seem to know what direction she wanted to go in with her song.  I was surprised the judges gushed over her performance.  Sometimes I think they are deliberate in their critiques, or lack thereof, regardless of the performance.  Remember Todrick Hall?  He didn't even make it to the top 12 (I think he was #13), and yet he had enormous talent.  The judges could not say anything good about him regardless of what he did.

Mike is becoming my favorite.  He has soul.  He has heart.  I like the comparison to Luther.   Aaron leaves me limp.  Crystal lacks emotion.  Casey is just adorable, and he has that country/rock star look, and can sing and play the guitar, so he will can have a future, perhaps the front man to a band or something.  I also  Lee. Like his raspy voice.  However, none of them seem to know how to "entertain" (of course, no one does it like Adam), but they can all sing.  But have you ever been to a concert where the performer stands in one spot and strums their guitar and sings but doesn't move or engage the audience?  :zzz: :zzz: :zzz:


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 29, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> ... But have you ever been to a concert where the performer stands in one spot and strums their guitar and sings but doesn't move or engage the audience?  :zzz: :zzz: :zzz:



Yeah, I saw Eric Clapton from the front row balcony the first year that the new Boston Garden opened.  He sat on a stool center-stage and played his guitar all night long, and he was mesmerizing.   

I'll miss Siobhan, she's been my favorite since the beginning.  It's funny - Adam was never my favorite and they say he and Siobhan are similar.     The only one left who doesn't appeal to me is Mike; everyone else has gotten very interesting.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 29, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> The only one left who doesn't appeal to me is Mike; everyone else has gotten very interesting.


 I kind of agree about Mike. I don't know why, though. He seems like a genuinely nice guy and he sings very well. But, he just seems like dozens of other guys who sing the same way. There's nothing that really stands out to make him unique.

I'm glad Siobahn left--I found her annoying. She seemed to be trying to be shocking or "cutting edge"--whatever that means--and didn't really have a plan. She was just all over the place in her singing and her costumes.

Aaron is cute, sings well, and should do well in country music. Lee is really good--wish he would smile more, but he seems to be getting more confident. Casey does a great job and has a great look.  Crystal is very talented but seems to have a lot of "baggage" in her life.  I imagine she will win in the end. 

I still love the show. I think Ellen has added a nice touch.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 29, 2010)

Karen G said:


> I still love the show. I think Ellen has added a nice touch.


 
I agree...  I am not an Ellen fan, and didn't quite know what to expect.  However, I think she has been a very positive addition to the show!

I personally like Crystal, but don't know if she has the personality to win it.  We'll see.  I think Mike will be next to go, and then I think this final four will be one of the most talented ever.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2010)

I've tried watching this season, but none of these people has given me more than a minimal, temporary impression.  They may be good singers, but none has provided me any sort of lasting memory of them as an artist.  As I sit here, I can honestly say I can't recall a single song or performance from them that I remember.  

If I'm expected to buy their music, (which is supposed to be the point of the show), I need to remember the artist enough to think "I need to get that CD."  Sadly, this year has just left me cold.   

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 29, 2010)

Didnt think the worst one got kicked off...but also dont think she had any shot of winning either...so no biggie.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 29, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> I've tried watching this season, but none of these people has given me more than a minimal, temporary impression.  They may be good singers, but none has provided me any sort of lasting memory of them as an artist.  As I sit here, I can honestly say I can't recall a single song or performance from them that I remember.
> 
> If I'm expected to buy their music, (which is supposed to be the point of the show), I need to remember the artist enough to think "I need to get that CD."  Sadly, this year has just left me cold.
> 
> Dave



Yes, Exactly.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 29, 2010)

I also agree that this season has been bland and without memorable moments or artists.  I'll be glad when it's over!


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 29, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> I've tried watching this season, but none of these people has given me more than a minimal, temporary impression. They may be good singers, but none has provided me any sort of lasting memory of them as an artist. As I sit here, I can honestly say I can't recall a single song or performance from them that I remember.
> 
> If I'm expected to buy their music, (which is supposed to be the point of the show), I need to remember the artist enough to think "I need to get that CD." Sadly, this year has just left me cold.
> 
> Dave


 


pjrose said:


> Yes, Exactly.


 


Timeshare Von said:


> I also agree that this season has been bland and without memorable moments or artists. I'll be glad when it's over!


 
I wonder if we are all getting tired of the show.  We know the format and it has gotten tedious.  Many of us just record the show so we can watch it later and fast foward through everything except the performances--and often fast forward through those after 15 seconds or so.  No one is voting in this household.  We just don't care anymore.

That said, I do like the remaining singers.  I thought this past Tuesday was great.  But I don't feel inclined to get sucked into the voting machine.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> That said, I do like the remaining singers.  I thought this past Tuesday was great.  But I don't feel inclined to get sucked into the voting machine.




I'd vote, if I felt there was a talent there who truly needs to be voted for.  But this season, I've not found a talent I felt was worth the effort.  There has been at least one performer on each season who was a stand-out.  This year?  To quote a judge or two:  For me, dawg, if I'm being honest, it's all cruise-ship wedding-reception karaoke I'd expect to see on stage at a county fair or theme park.  Forgettable and boring.   

Yes, they're generally dressed nicely, and I'm sure they are really nice, polite people, and they each really deserve to win.  But ask me if I intend to plop down money to buy an album by any of them?  Sorry, I just don't think so.  In previous seasons, I _have _purchased the music.  Carrie Underwood, Fantasia, Clay Aiken, Daughtry, even a song or two by Adam Lambert.  But this year? I can't even tell you their full names.  It just hasn't captured me like previous seasons, and I think it's all due to the unremarkable talent.

Dave


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 29, 2010)

I've watched this show from the beginning top ten with Kelly Clarkson. Just heard she turned 28 this year. I can't think of a more boring year than the current one! There is only one other memorable "bad" year - but at least it was entertaining to watch. That was the year Jordan Sparks won. The field of singers that year had some talent, but those people left early, IMO. Still, it was somewhat fun to watch Blake Lewis and some others, because you didn't know what to expect.

This year, the singers are somewhat bland, with the exception of Siobhan. I liked her uniqueness, even if she was all over the place, because she was interesting and even her music choices could be unexpected. Unfortunately, she isn't polished yet, and her performances were also all over the place, so didn't surprise me to see her go. I'll be curious to see what kind of music she eventually puts out, if she keeps going on her own. 

The rest of them are boring. Crystal has had stellar moments, but still is fighting her own battle to decide if she wants to be in this venue, and it shows. The rest are just people with good voices singing songs. Nothing original. Especially Mike. Mind you, it's tough to be original - those people might not be the ones drawn to this competition. 

Maybe the time has come for this show to fade away, but those arguments were made after the Jordan Sparks yerar, and along came Adam Lambert. 

I've never fast forwarded through actual performances before, though, like I have this year. I like Ellen, but I'm tired of Kara D. looking for Simon's approval when she makes her comments. Simon will be a loss, but he's obviously already checked out - maybe he's bored of these guys as well! :rofl:


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Apr 29, 2010)

*Cougar Kara*

I nearly retched when the camera turned toward Kara as she "critiqued" Casey!

I do like Crystal the best of all with Lee 2nd.  I'm disappointed that Siobahn was eliminated because she has an incredible voice and seems to know herself.  Mike also knows himself, but Luther Vandross and the other artist he reminds me of- Lionel Ritchie, are not current.  

The Jordin Sparks year was horrendous.  I did buy a David Cook CD- loved him but hated the CD. 

Thank goodness for DVR!


----------



## cindi (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't been able to get myself interested in this years show either. I tape it, listen to about 5 seconds of a performance and then pretty much fast forward to the next. If it doesn't get my interest on to the next. I totally forward past all the judges comments.  I find I don't really think any of them deserve to win. Isn't that horrible? But I really find nothing interesting about any of them, certainly wouldn't buy any of their music.

Now last year, I couldn't wait to see what Adam did that night.


----------



## Mosca (Apr 29, 2010)

+1 on the boring verdict from the Mosca household; both me and Mrs only watched out of habit. 

Thee problem with Crystal is that she isn't an AI type performer. We watch AI for the belters and the cheese, and to see some kid who probably shouldn't make it and become famous, well, make it and become famous. Crystal might have shortcut her career, but I wonder if she shouldn't have done 4-5 more years of coffeehouses and sing-ins. 

Siobhan didn't realize that what she thought was her biggest asset, her lack of definition, was actually her biggest liability. By refusing to pick a style and stick to it, and concentrate on it, she became unfocused talent; all breadth and no depth. The kid has all the chops in the world and no idea what to do with them. She'll grow up someday and realize this. 

Chicks and dudes? It came down this way by chance, I think. Aaron Kelly is as pathetic as any girl voted off early, and the frizzy haired girl or white blond were both easily as good as any of the guys that are left.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 29, 2010)

For the last 3-4 years DD and I voted many of times with my unlimited texting - resend, resend, resend....

(For the record, David Archuleta, Ace Young, Kathryn McPhee, some whose names I've forgotten, and, no surprise, Adam Lambert)

This year, neither of us has even bothered to haul out the cell phone or write down the text numbers.  

Once Tim was gone, my teenage girls lost interest.  I do feel that Crystal is very talented, head and shoulders (or dreads and shoulders?) above the rest, but I'm just bored with her.  

I wonder if the show will be back next year.  If so, I hope they have some more dynamic interesting contestants!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 29, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I wonder if the show will be back next year.  If so, I hope they have some more dynamic interesting contestants!



Maybe they need to up the ante a bit.  Make them sing while balancing on one foot on a small platform, or standing in a box of snakes, or surrounded by scorpions, or while walking across hot embers.  Have a cash prize at the end, and let the other contestants vote on who goes home.  Then call it something fun, like "Amazing American Surviving Idol Race."  

Or some such.  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 30, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Maybe they need to up the ante a bit.  Make them sing while balancing on one foot on a small platform, or standing in a box of snakes, or surrounded by scorpions, or while walking across hot embers.  Have a cash prize at the end, and let the other contestants vote on who goes home.  Then call it something fun, like "Amazing American Surviving Idol Race."
> 
> Or some such.  :hysterical:
> 
> Dave



Ooh, ooh, I'd watch! But they should first have to eat something disgusting before they get to sing, and there should be a gong, and then they have to run to a tour bus to get to their next stage... 

We could even have "the Donald" tell them they are never gonna get a contract, so that we can make it "Amazing American Apprentice Surviving Idol Race!!" :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (Apr 30, 2010)

Naaaahhhhh, just some strut and swagger!  And some variety!


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 30, 2010)

ok, here's how I would fix AI for next year:

Paula, back.  Give her some ridiculous # to get her back on the show.  People liked her, from soup to nuts! 

Simon out.  We already know that.  Who do you replace him with? Gene Simmons.  Like him or hate him, he definitely has the ability to draw audiences in. 

Kara?  Out.  Nuff Said.

Randy, well, I suppose he could stay, but he could also go.  Whatever.

Ellen.  Stay.  Didn't think I'd like her on the show, but I do.  

Ryan.:zzz: :zzz: :zzz: .  Not sure what he adds, really.  

Kill some of the drama and "drag out the show for an hour" fluff.  Kill group week, it means nothing.  And allow some of the CHARACTERS to play out.  (remember Norm?)  I realize it is a singing competition (haven't we heard that before???)  But right now that's all we got.  singing.  I mentioned in an earlier post about going to a concert and watching someone stand in one place and do nothing but sing, and said :zzz: .  Another poster said, "what about Eric Clapton?" (in so many words).  Yes, I'll give you that one, and many others I am sure.  But for every 1 Eric Clapton, there's a thousand AI lounge singers like what we have on the show right now.  We have singers this year, but not one PERFORMER.   Even Sanjaya knew how to draw attention!


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 30, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> Ryan.:zzz: :zzz: :zzz: . Not sure what he adds, really.


 
I was always neutral on Ryan, until I started watching America's Got Talent.  Ryan is way above that guy.  He does have a subtle way of keeping the show going at a decent pace.


----------



## ace2000 (Apr 30, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> We have singers this year, but not one PERFORMER.


 
Very fair point!


----------



## mayson12 (Apr 30, 2010)

A friend of mine who's family are Idol nuts, told me yesterday that she heard that Adam is being considered to replace Simon.  

Hmmm.  Not sure how I feel about that.  Adam was by far the best mentor they've had, IMHO.  He cut straight to the chase about what they were lacking and didn't gloss it over like most of the others do.  Also, no matter how you felt about him last season (not my favorite), he definitely knows how to perform, which is what this season lacks. SO in those aspects I think he'd be great.

However, Simon is a music producer and has been in the industry for years.  Adam just came out of Idol last season and hasn't really gotten his chops in the industry yet, so not really the same fit there.  

What do you think?


----------



## Karen G (Apr 30, 2010)

I think Adam Lambert would be an interesting judge.

I still enjoy the show immensely. Maybe I'm easy to please or I don't take music seriously enough to be bothered by many of the things people have mentioned. I don't buy CD's nor do I listen to much music--usually just when I'm driving the car. So whether or not I'd buy any of the performers CD's is a non-issue for me.

I don't watch many other tv programs--just the local news, Fox News, & HGTV House Hunters. We mainly watch movies from Netflix.  But, I do look forward each week to American Idol. I find it interesting to see how the singers progress each week and I like finding out about their lives. I like the interaction between the contestants and the mentors. We DVR the shows and speed through the commercials or performances by other artists/groups who are guests on the show if we don't care for them.

I'll be sorry to see the show end in a few weeks.


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 30, 2010)

mayson12 said:


> A friend of mine who's family are Idol nuts, told me yesterday that she heard that Adam is being considered to replace Simon.
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?



There was also a rumor early on that they were considering Howard Stern.  That would be a real stomach turner for me.

Personally I think that for Adam to judge AI would be career suicide, for a number of reasons.  First of all, he would risk over exposure right out of the shoot.  Right now he has a certain amount of elusiveness.  That is some of his appeal.  Like him or not, he is interesting.  I think he would lose some of that quickly.  Also, he would risk being associated as only being able to do Idol.  

I think he should limit his appearances on idol.  No one is going to want to be on that ship when it sinks.  Talk about career suicide!


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 30, 2010)

Karen G said:


> I think Adam Lambert would be an interesting judge.
> 
> I still enjoy the show immensely. Maybe I'm easy to please or I don't take music seriously enough to be bothered by many of the things people have mentioned. I don't buy CD's nor do I listen to much music--usually just when I'm driving the car. So whether or not I'd buy any of the performers CD's is a non-issue for me.
> 
> ...



I have never purchased even one CD, video, concert ticket, from ANY AI performer.  This year I haven't even bothered to vote, and I don't think I've bought anything from their sponsors of late.  I guess from a business standpoint my opinion is really irrelevant to the show (but I'll happily share  it anyway!)


----------



## BevL (Apr 30, 2010)

I too think that the show has "jumped the shark."  We record it, run through it if we have time, which is about half the time since the final 12.  

And with Simon gone, I just don't think it will last that long.


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 30, 2010)

We're not Idol fanatics but watch it every week if we're home.  We've never voted and I don't think any of us watch it with an ear toward whose music we'd buy.  We just like to watch them sing!  This year doesn't seem any worse or better than any of the others as far as the singing; I think they've all gotten much more interesting as the weeks have gone on and there really aren't any total duds still in it.  Since my favorite is gone now I'll be rooting for Crystal and Lee.

I love Ellen, loved her before she was on this and am glad she's a judge.  Kara makes me yell at the tv - there is just something about her that I don't like.  I miss Paula and wouldn't mind if she came back.  I like Randy, hope he stays.  The show wouldn't be what it is without Simon - I really hope he doesn't leave, and if the rumors about Howard Stern replacing him come true then I won't be watching any more.

Karen - House Hunters!  We LOVE that show!  It's great that they've added the international vacation properties, isn't it?  Those ones with the million+ budgets are the best - but they should rename them "Dream World Hunters."


----------



## pjrose (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow, lots of interesting posts above.

Kara - yeah, she could go.
Simon - I like him, he's the only one who seems serious, but he's going anyway.
Adam - I can't imagine he would want to sit there and judge.
Ellen - didn't think I'd like her, but she's been good.
Paula - don't care one way or the other
Randy - like him, he's da bomb  
Howard Stern - repulsive, I'd never watch again.  Blech.

Simon's going, just keep Randy, Ellen, and Kara or Paula.  

Yes, please, get rid of fluff and created drama.  More singing AND performing, and less of the rest.  Get rid of group week.  I do want to see the characters (Norm, bikini girl, etc).  

And the comment about singers but no performer?  Yes, exactly.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 30, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Karen - House Hunters!  We LOVE that show!  It's great that they've added the international vacation properties, isn't it?  Those ones with the million+ budgets are the best - but they should rename them "Dream World Hunters."


 I agree! Love the international househunters, too.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 30, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> ok, here's how I would fix AI for next year:
> .....
> Simon out. We already know that. Who do you replace him with? *Gene Simmons.* Like him or hate him, he definitely has the ability to draw audiences in.


 
I must be more tired than I thought. When you said "Gene Simmons" my mind thought "Richard Simmons." That would make for an interesting night of judging.:hysterical: 

Maybe AI should have guest judges like they do for the auditions.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 30, 2010)

Rose Pink said:


> I must be more tired than I thought. When you said "Gene Simmons" my mind thought "Richard Simmons." That would make for an interesting night of judging.:hysterical:
> 
> Maybe AI should have guest judges like they do for the auditions.



That was also exactly what I thought!  I couldn't figure out why on earth anyone would suggest the weird diet/exercise guy  :hysterical: :hysterical: 

Once again, Rose Pink, we're on the same wavelength.


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 30, 2010)

pjrose said:


> That was also exactly what I thought!  I couldn't figure out why on earth anyone would suggest the weird diet/exercise guy  :hysterical: :hysterical:
> 
> Once again, Rose Pink, we're on the same wavelength.



You two crack me up!! I can just see Richard going "energy, we need more energy onstage - reach...! one and two and..."

As far as Adam being a judge, I think he's too polarizing for the producers to take on in that capacity. There are too many viewers out there who will not watch and/or allow their children to watch (big part of the voting viewership).  Just like people might give up watching with Howard Stern. And, I agree that he doesn't have enough of a background yet in the industry. That being said,  I LOVED watching him during his season, and thought he was a terrific mentor!!  

Years ago, they'd have the mentor also be one of the judges. It didn't really work that well, so not sure if a rotating guest judge would be the way to go. I think the judge has to establish a relationship with the viewing public for it to work. Ellen has done that by now, but was a little shaky in the beginning.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 30, 2010)

How about replacing Simon with Oprah? She isn't afraid to speak her mind and doesn't put up with nonsense.  And she gets along with Ellen. 

Adam, Gene, Richard, Oprah . . . I think they should have a TUG judge.


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 30, 2010)

Queen Latifah.  (Got that idea from the book thread.)


----------



## scrapngen (Apr 30, 2010)

They could have a rotating "viewer" guest judge?!! They pick them based on their past postings on websites, etc.  Not just given as a "prize," like winning tickets to a show...

I'll be happy to volunteer to be their 1st guinea pig...


----------



## pjrose (May 1, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> They could have a rotating "viewer" guest judge?!! They pick them based on their past postings on websites, etc.  Not just given as a "prize," like winning tickets to a show...
> 
> I'll be happy to volunteer to be their 1st guinea pig...



If Adam's also gonna be on that night, ME ME ME!!  ('cept DD would shove me out of the way  )


----------



## tlwmkw (May 1, 2010)

*Other judge choices*

Elton John would be great but I doubt that he'd do it.  Also Paul McCartney would be good but also wouldn't do it.  They have Ellen now and so they need someone with music industry credentials.  They may find someone who is in the industry and has similar experience to Simon Cowell but who we have never heard of.  What about Simon Fuller who originated this whole thing and started and managed many bands (Spice Girls and others)?  If Howard Stern was there I would never watch again- he isn't in the music industry and he is annoying in my opinion.

And by the way, we love House Hunters too, esp the international ones (makes you dream about buying a little villa in Italy, or an apartment in Paris).  The only thing I don't understand is how do they find people to do it and what do they pay them?  I hope the people get a little $$ to help with the purchase.  Some of the houses I would like to see long term follow up on- like the renovations in Italy, Spain, and Slovenia.  Sorry to go so off topic.

tlwmw


----------



## markbernstein (May 2, 2010)

Some rambling thoughts:

I'm still enjoying this year, and it's mainly because I like Crystal a lot.  Which makes sense, as her folk-rock style is a lot closer to my taste than the pop that Idol usually offers.  I like Idol because I like watching live performance, and comparing my opinions to those of the judges.  (Not to mention the other opinions here.)

I've been following Idol since season 3.  For me, the five best singer/performers in those seven seasons have been Fantasia (season 3), Melinda Doolittle (season 6), David Cook (season 7) Adam Lambert (season 8), and Crystal Bowersox (season 9).  I thought season 4, the Carrie Underwood/Bo Bice season, was actually kind of boring.  Carrie, to me, was consistently good, but never made me go "wow".  Taylor Hicks (season 5) was fun to watch live, but isn't that great a singer.  And I don't care that Crystal doesn't move around much - she puts so much of herself into most of her performances that I'm drawn in.  (I even enjoyed this week.  It was fun watching her just kick back and have a good time with an upbeat song.)

Simon's saving grace is that he's right more often than he's wrong.  That said, his position as the producer of the winner's album sometimes gives him a perspective that's too narrow.  He wants to produce a hit album and make money, so he's too wedded to what's selling well now.  I think he's most often wrong when his comment follows either the "that was too old fashioned" or "I didn't get that" templates.  I hope whoever replaces him has broader tastes.  I also think Ellen has gotten better as the season has gone on, and am just fine with Randy and Kara staying on.

I've never been a big fan of Ryan Seacrest.  If you want to see a host who does it right, helping the audience, the performers, and the judges all enjoy themselves, take a look at Cat Deely on So You Think You Can Dance.  (Heck, watch SYTYCD, period.  It's by far the best reality show on TV.)


----------



## Rose Pink (May 2, 2010)

markbernstein said:


> ... If you want to see a host who does it right, helping the audience, the performers, and the judges all enjoy themselves, take a look at Cat Deely on So You Think You Can Dance. (Heck, watch* SYTYCD, period. It's by far the best reality show on TV*.)


I agree with you.  Love that show!  Good music, good talent, good judges and a good host.


----------



## scrapngen (May 2, 2010)

LOVE SYTYCD and Cat! Of course, I have two DD's that dance, so I like to see what's going on in that world. 

I don't mind Ryan Seacrest. He knows who he is, and is willing to laugh at himself and poke a little fun at the other judges to lighten up the mood. I think he tries to help the contestants when comments are rough. Couldn't stand the first season when they had him paired with the other guy -Brian Dunkelman (?).


----------



## pjrose (May 3, 2010)

*Frank Sinatra week*

May 4-5

Of course DD didn't have any idea who Frank Sinatra was, and when she found out, she announced she wasn't going to watch this week.  When we explained when he was popular, our exchange student said "oh, he's really old-fashioned, like Elvis."  We told her that our parents were listening to Sinatra when we were listening to Elvis


----------



## tlwmkw (May 3, 2010)

What on earth will these kids do with Sinatra songs?  It should be interesting.  I do love some of those oldies but wonder if these young folk have even heard of them.

I put in a negative vote for Ryan Seacrest- I find him very annoying and think pretty much anyone could do what he does and do an OK job.

tlwmkw


----------



## laurac260 (May 3, 2010)

pjrose said:


> May 4-5
> 
> Of course DD didn't have any idea who Frank Sinatra was, and when she found out, she announced she wasn't going to watch this week.  When we explained when he was popular, our exchange student said "oh, he's really old-fashioned, like Elvis."  Then we explain our parents were listening to Sinatra when we were listening to Elvis



I am really not a fan of "particular artist" week.  I prefer "genre" week.  First of all, like another poster said, what do any of these kids remember of Frank Sinatra?  

Personally, I don't get the whole Frank Sinatra thing.  I've listened to plenty of his music (my dad was a huge fan), but never thought much of his voice.  He talks thru his music more than singing (Elvis was a singer).  For his generation I suppose he had the right look, and he certainly had the right connections.  Personally I thought Dean Martin was a much better singer.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 3, 2010)

I liked Dean Martin, too.  

My DIL is a Frank Sinatra fan.  She is in her twenties so many of the younger people do know who he is and can appreciate his music.


----------



## Karen G (May 5, 2010)

Tonight I voted for the first time this season:  Lee DeWyze    He did such a great job.


----------



## ace2000 (May 5, 2010)

Lee did great and he was helped tremendously to have Harry Connick on the show. Lee looks similar to Harry Connick, he sings similar to Harry Connick, he even smiles similar to Harry Connick and the side by side comparison has probably put him even with Crystal at this point.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 5, 2010)

Time to bid Casey "good bye".


----------



## ace2000 (May 5, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> Time to bid Casey "good bye".


 
Will Crystal The Frontrunner be in the bottom 2 or 3? The drama begins... 




.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 5, 2010)

I'm at the point where I really do not care who wins.  The only one I could possibly see as a professional performer is Crystal, and she is a far cry from that as well lately.


----------



## SueDonJ (May 5, 2010)

I thought Lee was great, by far the best.  I agree it's time for Casey to go.  And man, Harry Connick Jr. just keeps getting more and more attractive ....

I had a dream last night that Crystal did something to get kicked off the show.    Whatever she did was a HUGE scandal that made headlines all over the world and had people protesting in Times Square, but I woke up before finding out what.  :hysterical:


----------



## scrapngen (May 5, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> I thought Lee was great, by far the best.  I agree it's time for Casey to go.  And man, Harry Connick Jr. just keeps getting more and more attractive ....
> 
> I had a dream last night that Crystal did something to get kicked off the show.    Whatever she did was a HUGE scandal that made headlines all over the world and had people protesting in Times Square, but I woke up before finding out what.  :hysterical:



Probably punched Ryan Seacrest in the face due to his inappropriate regurgitating of private conversations...:ignore:


----------



## Mosca (May 5, 2010)

Lee was really good, but he also sang what is probably the most toss-off, slightest song in the whole Sinatra catalog; I mean, _David Lee Roth_ covered it effectively, better than Lee did!

Did anyone else think that Bowersox was having trouble singing with a big band? I thought she had problems staying on time with them for the first half of the song, singing ahead a little, then behind a little. 

And, isn't there a real paradox here, 1) asking the contestants to be current and then making them sing Sinatra (we should have heard Siobhan singing Sid Vicious' version of "My Way", like she'd promised to do if she's stayed), and 2) asking them to do it in their own style and then having Harry Connick Jr do all the arrangements? (Connick was great as a mentor, that isn't supposed to be a slight on him.) 

Overall, one big yawn of an episode, IMO. They all stunk; the only reason Lee was good was the song was simple, right in his wheelhouse. 

Casey goes home, and rightfully so. Even Lil' Aaron was better than he was.


----------



## JoeP (May 5, 2010)

"Who will win?" Dunno. 
"Who do I prefer?" Crystal, then Lee.
"Who has the best voice?" Aaron. 
"Who sang the best song yesterday? Big Mike. (Kern & Fields -  A great duo!) 
"Who has sung good covers?" Two choices are: Lee - The Boxer; Crystal - People Get Ready.
"Who has the most promise?" Aaron and the not-yet-born.
"Who has sung the widest variety of songs well?" Crystal. 
"Who's the best instrumentalist?" Connick, then Randy, and, finally, Casey.
"Who should head a group?" Simon (Simon and The Unborn).
"Who _should_ win?" I have no idea what this means.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 5, 2010)

OK I am appropriately shocked with tonight's results.  Not because of who went home (it was sorta predictable) but that who I thought would go home wasn't even in the bottom two!


----------



## mas (May 6, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> OK I am appropriately shocked with tonight's results.  Not because of who went home (it was sorta predictable) but that who I thought would go home wasn't even in the bottom two!



The two groups of two were correct, IMO, but Seacrest(the voters) got the labels wrong--i.e. the safe group should have been the bottom two, and vice versa.


----------



## Karen G (May 6, 2010)

I really enjoyed the five contestants singing Harry Connick's songs. Their voices blended very nicely.  I was sorry to see Aaron go, but it was inevitable I guess. I'm thinking the final two will be Lee and Crystal.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 6, 2010)

mas said:


> The two groups of two were correct, IMO, but Seacrest(the voters) got the labels wrong--i.e. the safe group should have been the bottom two, and vice versa.



That was my immediate thought when the sat Lee aside and then put the other two in groups.  I "knew" Bowersox and Casey were the bottom two!

Oh well . . . Casey's departure seems destined to be at #3 with Big Mike going home next week.  No explaining it in my opinion, because Mike's been down in the bottom just too many times and Casey seems to be teflon man.  My DH says the Victoria Beckham must be wearing her fingers to the bone to keep him in as eye candy just one more week.  LMAO!!!


----------



## BevL (May 6, 2010)

Casey is also the Vote for the Worst pick.  Although I don't think it has ever come to the level it did for Sanjaya a few seasons back, it could make the difference if the vote is close.

Hubby and I were confused and though maybe one from each group would be picked for the bottom two, Aaron and Casey.


----------



## Conan (May 6, 2010)

I'm only interested in Crystal's performances, and she's been dreadful the past two weeks.


----------



## laurac260 (May 6, 2010)

Thank you for the spoiler on Aaron.  It saves me from having to watch this week!  I am not sad to see Aaron go.  He's still pretty young, so perhaps as he matures he will find his edge, but right now he leaves me uninterested.  :zzz:


----------



## Karen G (May 6, 2010)

laurac260 said:


> Thank you for the spoiler on Aaron.  It saves me from having to watch this week!


Watch anyway. There are some good moments when the five finalists sing Harry Connick's songs. You can fast forward through Lady GaGa's mess, though.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 6, 2010)

ive just begun ffding to the end of the results shows.

no real suprise this week.


----------



## ace2000 (May 6, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> ive just begun ffding to the end of the results shows.
> 
> no real suprise this week.


 

C'mon now... are you telling us you didn't even pause once where the lady was dancing and crawling on the stage in her underwear???  

Who are you kidding???


----------



## TUGBrian (May 6, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> C'mon now... are you telling us you didn't even pause once where the lady was dancing and crawling on the stage in her underwear???
> 
> Who are you kidding???



I really didnt, didnt even notice....I hit the 5x ffd and you cant really even see whats going on most of the time.  I stop around the 52min mark and watch from there.


----------



## ace2000 (May 6, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> I really didnt, didnt even notice....I hit the 5x ffd and you cant really even see whats going on most of the time. I stop around the 52min mark and watch from there.


 
Yep, we'll take your word for it Brian...   LOL.


----------



## pjrose (May 6, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> C'mon now... are you telling us you didn't even pause once where the lady was dancing and crawling on the stage in her underwear???
> 
> Who are you kidding???



Blech.  Where's the throwing up smilie when I need it?


----------



## John Cummings (May 6, 2010)

mas said:


> The two groups of two were correct, IMO, but Seacrest(the voters) got the labels wrong--i.e. the safe group should have been the bottom two, and vice versa.



My wife and I thought the same thing. As soon as we saw the 2 groups, we automatically assumed that Aaron and Big Mike were safe.


----------



## ace2000 (May 11, 2010)

AMERICAN IDOL NIGHT - WOO-HOO!!! :whoopie: 



Just trying to stir the thread back to life...


----------



## SueDonJ (May 11, 2010)

Hit songs from the movies tonight and Jamie Fox is the mentor.  I love his personality, this should be interesting.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 11, 2010)

Advance prediction before hearing a (pitchy?) note . . . Big Mike goes home.

I'm now a believer that Casey has a horseshoe where the sun don't shine.


----------



## BevL (May 11, 2010)

SueDonJ said:


> Hit songs from the movies tonight and Jamie Fox is the mentor.  I love his personality, this should be interesting.



He's mentored before and was very good.  I think Big Mike will go too although it should be Casey.


----------



## timeos2 (May 11, 2010)

*The Non-Fab Four Sing(?)*

Reverse the appearance order tonight & you have the "quality" rankings. But even the best - Crystal - would have been overlooked any other year. This may be the worst final four ever.  The duets were the best of the night and they are renowned for poor performances past years.

Fair to ask - does anyone even care anymore this season?  Lee has no range (and little personality), Michael one style, Casey a Fab guitarist that sings a little (but by far the most enjoyable to watch perform) and Crystal seems pretty talented but flaky at best.  What a motley crew to have to choose from.


----------



## pjrose (May 11, 2010)

Do I care? No.

I prefer Mike, but I predict Crystal will win; she does have more of a professional spark than the rest.   

In a few months it'll be Lee Who?, what was the big guy's name, and ...uh.....who's the other one?  Oh yeah, Casey with the cool hair.  

I think Casey COULD HAVE really knocked everyone's socks off all season if he had strutted and rocked and belted it out each week....but he didn't.  

I won't buy tickets for the tour or their CDs.


----------



## ace2000 (May 11, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Fair to ask - does anyone even care anymore this season?


 
I would guess since you have visited this thread, and obviously watched the show, you must be in the 'I care' category then???? :rofl:

Seriously, I see what you mean. I'm kinda lukewarm myself about this season.


----------



## BevL (May 11, 2010)

With the Canucks in game six tonight, I'm not even recording it.  There's nobody that compels me to tune in and the theme doesn't interest me that much.


----------



## laurac260 (May 11, 2010)

the duets were amazing.  Those are usually a train wreck.  When I realized that Mike and Casey would be paired up, I thought that would be a disaster.  It turned out to be beautiful.  

I think they are all likable people.  And my disliked contestants are all gone.  At this point I guess I like them all about the same.  Perhaps Mike is my fav.  He reminds me of a good friend of mine, and he is an old soul.  I like that about him.  But I am afraid he might go home tomorrow.   Him or Casey is my guess.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 11, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> Advance prediction before hearing a (pitchy?) note . . . Big Mike goes home.
> 
> I'm now a believer that Casey has a horseshoe where the sun don't shine.



OK so with the show over now . . . I still think Big Mike will go home . . . but Lee really was the poorest of the four.


----------



## pjrose (May 11, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Seriously, I see what you mean. I'm kinda lukewarm myself about this season.



Yeah, you and I had more fun last year!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 12, 2010)

Love the soundtrack from 'once' and thought Lee & Crystal changed it up amazingly well.

I did vote last nite to help insure my fellow Ohioan will be in the top 3.  Essentially though, this show has lost its glow for me.


----------



## ace2000 (May 12, 2010)

pjrose said:


> Yeah, you and I had more fun last year!


 
Yep, I was just thinking though...  take away Adam from last year, and it would have been pretty average also!     Didn't like him, but he sure made things interesting.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 12, 2010)

really suprised that was all the "final four" had to offer last night.

at this point, why are they picking their own songs...vs letting the producers make the shows and performances way better.


----------



## scrapngen (May 12, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> really suprised that was all the "final four" had to offer last night.
> 
> at this point, why are they picking their own songs...vs letting the producers make the shows and performances way better.



The contestants usually pick their own songs - part of showing what kind of "artist" they want to be - up until the final. That allows the judges to tell them "Bad song choice, Dawg.." or "you had so many songs to choose from, why did you pick THAT one??"  and so on... It also allowed Adam Lambert  to shine as he was very savvy about what songs to sing, and had researched possibilities and arrangements before going into the competition. The song "Mad World" is an example of an arrangement he'd known about and performed so well.  Actually, this was somewhat true for David Archuleta and his dad, as well. 

There have been various scenarios for the finale, with the judges picking their last songs, the producer picking the song, Clive Davis picking the songs... In the early days, they both had to sing the same "new song written just for the show." It gave Kelly Clarkson a huge victory, as her plastic faced competitor - Justin Guarino - sounded horrible on the same song. (Mind you, Kelly was and is an amazing singer, and Justin was not, but until then, he had quite a fan base and it wasn't clear who would win - unless you ask my DH)  Then there were separate songs written for the final contestants. Unfortunately, that led to the person winning who had the best song, or best voice for the range of the song. 

Re: last night. I actually loved Crystal's song, and the duet with Lee was also good, but there have been better duets in the past. Allison and Adam rocked together. Big Mike and Casey as a duet was just weird. Their voices are so different, and it felt like many of the songs that they put together for the "group sings" on results night. Lee sounded like he was losing his voice through his solo.


----------



## John Cummings (May 12, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Reverse the appearance order tonight & you have the "quality" rankings. But even the best - Crystal - would have been overlooked any other year. This may be the worst final four ever.  The duets were the best of the night and they are renowned for poor performances past years.
> 
> Fair to ask - does anyone even care anymore this season?  Lee has no range (and little personality), Michael one style, Casey a Fab guitarist that sings a little (but by far the most enjoyable to watch perform) and Crystal seems pretty talented but flaky at best.  What a motley crew to have to choose from.



I agree 100%. These are by far the worst ever. You couldn't pay me enough to go see them perform. I like Big Mike's personality and he is my favorite but he is very limited in his vocals. Crystal reminds me of a hippie from the 60's.

I can't stand Ellen Degeneres as a judge. The judges should at least have some music background and not just crack one-liners. With Simon leaving after this season, I think the end of American Idol is drawing near.

With the NHL and NBA playoffs, I have had to catch "AI" and "Dancing With the Stars" in between periods and half time as well as during commercials.


----------



## DaveNV (May 13, 2010)

Well, the vote-off went as I expected.  With only four to choose from, it was bound to happen sooner or later.  So who do you think goes home next week, and who do you think is going to win?

Dave


----------



## scrapngen (May 13, 2010)

It was obvious as soon as they said Casey was safe right at the beginning. They didn't even try to play up the drama - do you think they are as tired of this season as we are???:ignore:


----------



## John Cummings (May 13, 2010)

I am going to skip AI now as we have no interest in the remaining participants. I will be watching NHL, NBA, and MLB instead.


----------



## Karen G (May 13, 2010)

BMWguynw said:


> Well, the vote-off went as I expected.  With only four to choose from, it was bound to happen sooner or later.  So who do you think goes home next week, and who do you think is going to win?
> 
> Dave


I think we'll lose Casey next week. Then I think Crystal will win.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 13, 2010)

I don't know.  There could be some big surprise yet to happen.  Crystal's expected to win . . . Lee could but doesn't have the personality to pull it off . . . and Casey . . . we'll he's nice to look at and does an OK job with most songs, but he's just a decent cover singer.

I would not pay a plug nickel to see any of them or for their CD so I suppose it really doesn't matter to me.

Oh wait, yes it does.  Crystal looked awfully smug when it was down to just her and Mike.  I'd be happy to see her get knocked off her high horse!


----------



## laurac260 (May 13, 2010)

DD and I can't decide if the last "man" standing next week will be there on cute points, or talent points.  

Who knows, stranger things have happened, perhaps Casey will win it all.


----------



## Elan (May 13, 2010)

Sad to say, but I've been watching AI religiously for the past 6 or so years.  For some reason, once Siobhan got sent packing I lost interest in this year's show.  Typically, if I miss a TiVo'd performance show, I'll eagerly sit down and watch it as soon as I find the time.  This week, I missed the Tuesday show and I had no real inclination to watch it last night.  In fact, I caught the tail end of the results show and that sufficed (Big Mike's booting was way overdue, I thought).  I don't think the performers are any worse this year in terms of vocal ability, but in terms of interesting performances they're severely lacking.


----------



## ace2000 (May 18, 2010)

Tonight was a show of stiffs...

stiff (Casey)

stiffer (Lee)

stiffest (Crystal)

I thought none of them seemed at ease in the spotlight tonight... but, I'll go along with the consensus that Lee took the night. 

It'll be interesting to see the final 2 next week. I'll bet neither of the final 2 will be comfortable at all.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 19, 2010)

Lee was the best tonight but I think it would be difficult to screw up Hallelujah. I'd like to hear Crystal sing it.

One of my favorite versions (note that this was a British X-Factor contestant and you'll see Simon in it) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bsuXbkrA_AQ

Another with the amazing Kurt Nilson: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2NEU6Xf7lM&feature=related Unfortunately, he doesn't sing the whole thing alone. Wish he did. I could do without the other three guys.


----------



## Conan (May 19, 2010)

How do they decide who gets a chorus, lightshow and smoke machine, and who only gets a staircase to sit on?


----------



## jamstew (May 19, 2010)

Yes, it would be hard for Lee *not* to take the night with the choir, dry ice, etc. Could it be any more obvious that he's the hand-picked choice? I read elsewhere that Simon not only selected the song (after knowing what the other two would be singing), but worked with him on the arrangement, and threw in the accoutrement. Totally turned me against him.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 19, 2010)

certainly a great last song to end the show on thats for sure.

I dont have anything against simon helping them out or making all the decisions...heck he owns the rights to everyone on the show anyway....why not milk it for all its worth in his last season on the show!

I think he just finds lee way more marketable than crystal (and id agree)....its never been all that much of an actual talent show...as the most talented people...and the most marketable people...are rarely one in the same unfortunately.

regardless of the votes (IMHO)...the best finale will be a crystal/lee one...and Im sure that will be what is announced tomorrow.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 19, 2010)

I'm so ready to see Bowersox go home, but I can't see Casey beating her out for the finale.  Yes, I think Lee may take it all.


----------



## pjrose (May 19, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> I'm so ready to see Bowersox go home, but I can't see Casey beating her out for the finale.  Yes, I think Lee may take it all.



I thought he should have left weeks ago, or maybe never been in the top 10.  

Yawn


----------



## Eli Mairs (May 19, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> I'm so ready to see Bowersox go home, but I can't see Casey beating her out for the final.  Yes, I think Lee may take it all.



I agree. Bowersox has little personality/expression. She may have a good voice, but I find her boring. Her dreadlocks are horrible- unkempt and matted.
She may be marketable, but not my taste.

Everyone has been mediocre this season. I lost interest when Siobhan was voted off. She had a unique look, with personality and great talent. I'll be looking for her in future.

I watched Adam Lambert on Ellen today - fond memories of the excitement that he brought to last season. My daughter and I are going to see him in concert when he comes to Toronto this summer.


----------



## pjrose (May 19, 2010)

Eli Mairs said:


> I agree. Bowersox has little personality/expression. She may have a good voice, but I find her boring. *Her dreadlocks are horrible- unkempt and matted.*
> She may be marketable, but not my taste.



Isn't that the way they're supposed to be? 



Eli Mairs said:


> I watched Adam Lambert on Ellen today - fond memories of the excitement that he brought to last season. *My daughter and I are going to see him in concert when he comes to Toronto this summer.*



Grrr.....he's not going to be in our vicinity when we're home.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 20, 2010)

I thought Crystal showed more personality & emotion during last nite's show than the entire season.

Ryan's almost "sotto voce (sp?)" announcement that she was in the Finale, confused both her and me.  Her "I'm safe?" made her seem very vulnerable.

Lee is definitely making it known that he wants to win.

Should be good shows next week with 2 strong contestants.


----------



## ace2000 (May 20, 2010)

I'm not sure I see superstar qualities in either one of them.  Part of it is due to their stage presence... or lack of stage presence.

However, I can see Crystal moving on to a very solid and decent career.  Lee seems very ordinary, but likeable.

I'm still trying to figure out my personal favorite...


----------



## tlwmkw (May 20, 2010)

I'm happy with the two left.  I think they could both have solid careers if they work hard and play to their strengths.  Crystal can be a Melissa Etheridge/Janis Joplin kind of girl and Lee has a little Bruce Springsteen which if he updates that aspect I think he could do really well.

I loved the Hallelujah that Lee did.

tlwmkw


----------



## timeos2 (May 20, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> I'm happy with the two left.  I think they could both have solid careers if they work hard and play to their strengths.  Crystal can be a Melissa Etheridge/Janis Joplin kind of girl and Lee has a little Bruce Springsteen which if he updates that aspect I think he could do really well.
> 
> I loved the Hallelujah that Lee did.
> 
> tlwmkw



The worst "singers" seem to do a great job with "Hallelujah". Seems eveyone likes it (remember Jason Castro - he did it FAR better). What a set up to give Lee that softball. 

Neither "winner" is likely to do more than last years dud did. Thankfully they are making big changes next year - 90 minute performance shoes & 30 minute results plus a new judge to replace Simon. This line up has really gotten stale. If these two are "the best" then I guess America has no talent. That is hard to believe. 

It will be Lee to win but who really cares. A wasted year for sure.


----------



## Karen G (May 20, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> It will be Lee to win but who really cares. A wasted year for sure.


I care and it hasn't been a wasted year for me at all. I really enjoy the program and I'll be sorry to see it end.


----------



## pjrose (May 20, 2010)

I think Adam kind of ruined this year; love him or hate him, he certainly livened up the show last year.  

This year is back to normal - lots of good singers, but not the excitement or drama. I think that's why it's not as much fun for me.  There's nobody I've simply got to see or can't miss.  I enjoy the performances, but it seeing the show isn't a must. 

I wonder what the ratings are this year compared to last?  My theory might be completely wrong!


----------



## mrsstats (May 20, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I think Adam kind of ruined this year; love him or hate him, he certainly livened up the show last year.
> 
> I agree completely.  Adam just made the show exciting.  Don't know what it will be like without Simon.


----------



## BevL (May 20, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I think Adam kind of ruined this year; love him or hate him, he certainly livened up the show last year.
> 
> This year is back to normal - lots of good singers, but not the excitement or drama. I think that's why it's not as much fun for me.  There's nobody I've simply got to see or can't miss.  I enjoy the performances, but it seeing the show isn't a must.
> 
> I wonder what the ratings are this year compared to last?  My theory might be completely wrong!



Hubby and I were saying the same thing.  There's nobody that makes me want to see what they're going to do this week.  Adam was that person last season and David Cook was the guy the season before that.

We haven't watched regularly, missed the last two weeks and I doubt we'll watch the finale.


----------



## DaveNV (May 21, 2010)

BevL said:


> We haven't watched regularly, missed the last two weeks and I doubt we'll watch the finale.



Oh, good.  So it's not just me.  

In previous years, even without Adam Lambert, I tuned in because I wanted to see a certain performer.  This year, I wasn't "captured" by any of them.  It was boring.  I've adopted kind of a "wake me when it's over" attitude.  And that is kind of sad.  I want to be a fan, but this year, it just didnt happen.

Dave


----------



## tlwmkw (May 21, 2010)

We've enjoyed it.  We haven't really watched in the past but decided to try it this year.  I don't really understand the fuss about Adam Lambert- from what I've seen of him he does nothing for me either way (don't hate him or love him just find him annoying too dramatic for my taste).  Who have been the winners in the past few years?  I haven't really heard about any of them other than Adam Lambert (and I don't think he was the winner), Daughtry, Underwood,  and the other woman who won it in the first year (can't think of her name).  It seems that many of these people just disappear once they have finished with the show.

tlwmkw


----------



## ace2000 (May 21, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I wonder what the ratings are this year compared to last? My theory might be completely wrong!


 
There has been an 8% drop in the ratings this year compared to last. Which has caused some concern obviously. But, even with that drop, the show is still continually #1 in the ratings. So it won't be going anywhere.

I think noone has any stage presence or personality on the show this year.  But, we still watch it week after week.  Especially when it gets down to the end.

http://www.onlykent.com/20100513/american-idol-2010-what-went-wrong/#more-10482


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 21, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> . . . I haven't really heard about any of them other than Adam Lambert (and I don't think he was the winner), Daughtry, Underwood,  and the other woman who won it in the first year (can't think of her name).  It seems that many of these people just disappear once they have finished with the show.
> 
> tlwmkw



You're thinking of Kelly Clarkson from the first season.  I agree that most of the "winners" are often lost and never heard from again . . . or at least not as the "stars" they were promoted to be.

Every now and again I hear David Cook and Elliott Yamin on the radio, in addition to of course Daughtry and Underwood (both are arguably the best to come out of the Idol machine).

In no particular order of flops . . . Taylor Hicks, Ruben Studdard, Fantasia, Jordan Sparks  . . . and yet to be seen Chris Allen.  And now I'm embarrassed to even know who all of them are!


----------



## tlwmkw (May 21, 2010)

Thanks Von!

I guess our expectations have been lower than other peoples because we haven't seen much of the show before so we've enjoyed it.  I'm going to google some of the other winners- do any of them have albums even?  Still don't understand the whole Lambert thing- it seems like he has started his career as a Vegas act which is sort of the reverse of what most singers do (have success first as a singer and then go and do the nutty Vegas productions at the end of their career) but then I haven't really paid much attention to him except we saw the dreadful job he did on AI this season with all the smoke and odd lighting and dancers.  To each their own.

tlwmkw


----------



## TUGBrian (May 21, 2010)

carrie underwood has done pretty well for herself as well.


----------



## Karen G (May 21, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> (have success first as a singer and then go and do the nutty Vegas productions at the end of their career)


 Which ones do you consider "nutty"?  I've seen Barry Manilow, Cher, and Anita Baker,  and loved their shows. I wouldn't call any of their productions "nutty." They did first-rate, professional shows.


----------



## icydog (May 21, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> You're thinking of Kelly Clarkson from the first season.  I agree that most of the "winners" are often lost and never heard from again . . . or at least not as the "stars" they were promoted to be.
> 
> Every now and again I hear David Cook and Elliott Yamin on the radio, in addition to of course Daughtry and Underwood (both are arguably the best to come out of the Idol machine).
> 
> In no particular order of flops . . . Taylor Hicks, Ruben Studdard, Fantasia, Jordan Sparks  . . . and yet to be seen Chris Allen.  And now I'm embarrassed to even know who all of them are!



Funny Simon picked Fantasia and Carrie Underwood as his all time favorites. How about Adam Lambert? Isn't he making records. And Fantasia is on Broadway.


----------



## icydog (May 21, 2010)

Chris Daughtry and Adam Lambert are my all time favs.


----------



## ace2000 (May 21, 2010)

icydog said:


> Chris Daughtry and Adam Lambert are my all time favs.


 
Underwood, Clarkson, Daughtry, and Cook for me!  In that order...


----------



## Deb from NC (May 21, 2010)

Let's not forget Jennifer Hudson.  I love the Dreamgirls soundtrack !


----------



## tlwmkw (May 21, 2010)

Sorry, I shouldn't say "nutty" about the Vegas shows- I just mean glitzy and over the top with all the feathers and sequins and flash.  If the performer is really good then it can be very effective but if not then it is empty and doesn't go so well (As Allan says "all the sizzle and no steak").  It's not a bad thing but usually the singer establishes a career first and develops their skills and fan base before going to Vegas and doing this- it just seems to me that Adam Lambert skipped the earlier part and has gone straight to the Vegas-style act first.  I have no real reference for how good he is or not other than seeing him on Idol this season, hidden behind a layer of smoke with lasers pointing in all directions.  The singing, and the song, didn't seem very good and the production came off a little "nutty" to me and my family.  Anyway that's why there are menus and choices in this world- some people like Lambert and his shtick and some don't.  To each his own- and so it goes.

tlwmkw


----------



## markbernstein (May 21, 2010)

All time favs? Fantasia, Melinda Doolittle, David Cook, Adam Lambert, and Crystal Bowersox.  I started watching with season 3, so it goes like this:

Season 3: Fantasia is the reason I got hooked.  At her best, I still consider her one of the two best singer/performers I've seen on Idol, with Adam the other.  And LaToya was also great.

Season 4: I guess I'm in the minority here.  Carrie is a consistently good singer, but I never thought she had real star quality.  But then, neither did anyone else that season.

Season 5: An odd one.  I've rarely seen anyone take more pure joy in performing than Taylor Hicks, but his voice never made me want to buy his recordings.  I did like Katharine and Elliot's voices a lot.

Season 6: My biggest disappointment, as Melinda Doolittle is a fantastic singer.  Of course, what I want is for her to record an album of jazz standards. Her performances of "My Funny Valentine" and "I Got Rhythm" prove she'd be brilliant at that.

Season 7: I admit it, David Cook snuck up on me.  I didn't really notice him at first, but week after week he proved himself, being both consistently good and consistently himself.

Season 8: Yep, I'm an Adam fan.  And I'm not a fan of that style.  But his vocals, his sense of staging and performance, his instincts for doing things his way, but understanding what will please his audience, come together in a package unlike anyone else I've seen on Idol.

Season 9:  Here's where my tastes come into play.  I've always preferred folk to rock, singer/songwriters to hard-driving bands.  I would love to hear Crystal in a good small venue, even as I acknowledge that she's not really the American Idol type.  I think it's likely that I'll enjoy her album, as long as it's in her chosen style.  And unlike some posters here, I *like* Mamasox.  She strikes me as smart, grounded, and caring.


----------



## tlwmkw (May 21, 2010)

Markbernstein,

I agree with you about Crystal- I think she's pretty good too.  As she has relaxed a bit here at the end she has shown some personality and vulnerability that has increased her appeal.  I do think she's been a little guarded but who wouldn't be in that situation?  An awful lot is thrown at those kids and they have to be able to protect themselves somehow.  To me Crystal is like Melissa Etheridge and Janis Joplin got together and had a child.

I also like Lee.  He has a great voice and has really improved over the course of the show.  If Bruce Springsteen and Harry Connick had a kid I think it would be Lee (and with a little Elvis thrown in for the crooked smile/sneer).

I wish now that I'd watched last season and could understand what all the fuss about Adam Lambert is about.

tlwmkw


----------



## ace2000 (May 21, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> If Bruce Springsteen and Harry Connick had a kid I think it would be Lee (and with a little Elvis thrown in for the crooked smile/sneer).
> 
> I wish now that I'd watched last season and could understand what all the fuss about Adam Lambert is about.
> 
> tlwmkw


 
Too funny...  I'm not sure where Springsteen fits into this one.  But, I'll play along with Connick.

On Adam, don't worry...  you didn't miss anything!  :hysterical:


----------



## Deb from NC (May 21, 2010)

I'm late to this discussion, but must admit I've watched since season one and my all time favorite was Adam Lambert !   Daughtry would be second, Jennifer Hudson third.    I do think Carrie Underwood is really good too.
Well, none of my favorites won, so I wonder what that says about me :hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (May 21, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> On Adam, don't worry...  you didn't miss anything!  :hysterical:



Oooohhhh...You had to know you'd get a rise from me on that....


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 21, 2010)

Deb from NC said:


> Let's not forget Jennifer Hudson.  I love the Dreamgirls soundtrack !



Fortunately for her, other than making herself known on Idol, the "Idol Machine" had nothing to do with her success.  She was outstanding in Dream Girls . . . no question.


----------



## John Cummings (May 23, 2010)

tlwmkw said:


> We've enjoyed it.  We haven't really watched in the past but decided to try it this year.  I don't really understand the fuss about Adam Lambert- from what I've seen of him he does nothing for me either way (don't hate him or love him just find him annoying too dramatic for my taste).  Who have been the winners in the past few years?  I haven't really heard about any of them other than Adam Lambert (and I don't think he was the winner), Daughtry, Underwood,  and the other woman who won it in the first year (can't think of her name).  It seems that many of these people just disappear once they have finished with the show.
> 
> tlwmkw



Where have you been? Carrie Underwood became a superstar and still is. She has been the biggest star of all the AI winners. She has been a Grammy winner, Country Music Awards winner, several TV specials that she hosted, etc.


----------



## John Cummings (May 23, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> carrie underwood has done pretty well for herself as well.



That is definitely an understatement.


----------



## Mosca (May 23, 2010)

Some folks might find this interesting. Crystal Bowersox, in 1999 at age 13, singing an original song. My opinion: the melody is strong, the lyrics reflect the fact that it was written by a 13 year old, but knowingly, and the voice sells the song. Not my cuppa tea, but pretty damn impressive for a 13 year old.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFaAbWOT8rw


----------



## John Cummings (May 23, 2010)

Karen G said:


> Which ones do you consider "nutty"?  I've seen Barry Manilow, Cher, and Anita Baker,  and loved their shows. I wouldn't call any of their productions "nutty." They did first-rate, professional shows.



I agree with you. We have seen many of the Las Vegas production shows like Celine Dion, etc., etc.


----------



## tlwmkw (May 23, 2010)

John Cummings,

In my post that you quoted above I did mention Carrie Underwood (as well as Kelly Clarkson(the one whose name I couldn't remember), Daughtry, and Adam Lambert).  I haven't been living under a rock but I also haven't been watching AI in past seasons and if you don't watch the show then most of the other folks from the show that have been mentioned here haven't really made it to the mainstream.  I think you'll find that for most people who don't watch the show they don't know who these folks are.

tlwmkw


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 23, 2010)

Mosca said:


> Some folks might find this interesting. Crystal Bowersox, in 1999 at age 13, singing an original song. My opinion: the melody is strong, the lyrics reflect the fact that it was written by a 13 year old, but knowingly, and the voice sells the song. Not my cuppa tea, but pretty damn impressive for a 13 year old.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFaAbWOT8rw



WOW I liked that performance more than ANYthing I've seen her do on Idol this year . . . and she is much more attractive with that hair style than the dreads.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 23, 2010)

*Road Trip This Weekend*

I logged over 700miles this weekend for work, and was surprised at the amount of David Cook I heard on a variety of radio stations.  I also heard that guy from last week's show who sang "Breathe" on the results show . . . they guy who was founded by Perez Hilton.  I had never heard the song before last Wednesday, and it seemed to be playing every couple of hours while I was driving.  I guess the Idol show does get people exposure and recognition.


----------



## Eli Mairs (May 23, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> WOW I liked that performance more than ANYthing I've seen her do on Idol this year . . . and she is much more attractive with that hair style than the dreads.



I totally agree. What a lovely, talented young girl, and nice hair!


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 25, 2010)

I love love love U2 so I did NOT like Lee's version of 'Beautiful Day'.  Can't really duplicate or compete with Bono for performance and charisma.  So that would be a song that would always compare poorly against the original.

Lee's other 2 song versions left me kind of flat.  I want to like him but....

Crystal's songs I liked a bit better, but Black Velvet was not the best choice for her, although it was more upbeat than Lee's.  She is more sassy than sultry, and Black Velvet needs the sultry in the performance.  

I did like 'Up to the Mountain' much better, as it suited her style.  A blues country ballad. Perfect for her style.

If young girls are voting then Lee will win anyway.  Based on tonight I think Crystal should win.  I had thought coming into tonight that Lee had it in the bag, but what a difference a day makes.  Of course it is only IMHO.


----------



## Mosca (May 25, 2010)

I dunno. I think Lee has the personality of a paint salesman, and it comes through. OK, he's a guy, but there's nothing really daring or attractive about him. No swagger. My daughter isn't that young any more (19), but she doesn't think there's anything there. 

I thought Crystal was OK on Bobby McGee, did a passable job with a song that was outside her wheel house on Black Velvet, and made the Idol song her own like no other Idol winner has. I would... strike that, _will_ buy her album.


----------



## ace2000 (May 25, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I love love love U2 so I did NOT like Lee's version of 'Beautiful Day'. Can't really duplicate or compete with Bono for performance and charisma. So that would be a song that would always compare poorly against the original.
> 
> Lee's other 2 song versions left me kind of flat. I want to like him but....
> 
> ...


 
My thoughts exactly!  Including the part about U2


----------



## timeos2 (May 25, 2010)

*Lets hope new judge helps find something better next year*

No excitement and no clear choice - I won't waste time voting for either as they just don't do anything for us. Wish we could vote to "start over". I'm glad to see this season end. Two seasons in a row with non-descript, unlikely to do much musically winners. I'll give it one more chance next year but if things go this bad again it's time to find something else to do Tuesdays and Wednesdays Jan - May.


----------



## pjrose (May 25, 2010)

Mosca said:


> *I dunno. I think Lee has the personality of a paint salesman, and it comes through. OK, he's a guy, but there's nothing really daring or attractive about him. No swagger. *My daughter isn't that young any more (19), but she doesn't think there's anything there.



ok, not to insult any paint salesmen, but I know exactly what you mean - great comment!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2010)

Thought crystal easily won the night...wasnt even close.

that last song was the best thing she's done all year.


----------



## scrapngen (May 26, 2010)

Poor Lee! He had to sing a U2 cover as his "winner's" song, and made a complete mess of it!! Took me awhile to decide if it really was U2's song, or a badly written new song for him that had copied U2. Lee just didn't know how to be a "closer" for the competition. If he'd been able to duplicate the week before, he'd have it in the bag, but instead he was somewhat lackluster tonight. 

Crystal, on the other hand, proves herself to have enough experience to be able to come out on this important night and do a great job. 
OK, I didn't like her rendition of "Black Velvet" - I actually thought she was a bit manic and overdid it.
But that final song....!!!! Wow! I rewound it and listened to it again (rare for this season) and still loved it and her!  

Sounds like we'll have to wade through a big "Farewell, Simon" thing tomorrow  --  hope it doesn't take away from the winner's time in the spotlight..


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 26, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> I love love love U2 so I did NOT like Lee's version of 'Beautiful Day'.  Can't really duplicate or compete with Bono for performance and charisma.  So that would be a song that would always compare poorly against the original.
> 
> Lee's other 2 song versions left me kind of flat.  I want to like him but....
> 
> ...



I completely agree.  The only thing I would add is that Lee really sucked tonight.  Crystal killed it.

I came in thinking that Lee would win, but after such a pitiful performance, he doesn't deserve to win.


----------



## ace2000 (May 26, 2010)

Dialidol.com is showing Lee as the winner! By a pretty substantial margin. Now if that was to really happen, it would have to be considered a major upset.  What are the odds of that taking place?


----------



## ace2000 (May 26, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> What are the odds of that taking place?


 
I'll throw one more out there... what are the odds Paula returns tonight for Simon's last show???  We'll see.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (May 26, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Dialidol.com is showing Lee as the winner! By a pretty substantial margin. Now if that was to really happen, it would have to be considered a major upset.  What are the odds of that taking place?



If Lee takes it tonite, he'll be another Kris Allen.  Crystal will have a career ahead of her, regardless.  I will buy _her_ CD.


----------



## Rose Pink (May 26, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Crystal ... is more sassy than sultry ....


 
Crystal doesn't do the glamour thing well. Remember the comical Morticia Adams dress from a few weeks ago? I think she is lovely, dreadlocks and all, but just in a different way.

Unlike nearly everyone else, I enjoyed Lee's rendition of "The Boxer." I disagreed with the judges who said he should have pumped it up. Not every song needs to be over the top. Some songs are better when they are understated. I think he did an excellent job on that one last night.  Crystal is still my favorite, though.

Why wasn't there a song written for the winner as in years past? I was looking forward to hearing the last two standing sing the same song so I could compare apples with apples.


----------



## Mosca (May 26, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> Poor Lee! He had to sing a U2 cover as his "winner's" song, and made a complete mess of it!!



From what I understand, they got to pick their song from a list; at least they didn't have to sing "This is My Now" or "Do I Make You Proud".


----------



## Mosca (May 26, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Dialidol.com is showing Lee as the winner! By a pretty substantial margin. Now if that was to really happen, it would have to be considered a major upset.  What are the odds of that taking place?



I saw that mentioned somewhere else; if so, big upset, but I can't say I care. I didn't care enough to vote, after all. I'll buy the lady's album regardless, and maybe she'll have more creative control, as the non-winner.

About Crystal; she has a strong, strong independent streak. And she has an overwhelming need to be in control, and to be top dog; witness her taking the moment to thank Simon, which not only thanked Simon, but also established her relationship, and let people know about any future relationships,  as that she is the one who gets to say what, to whom, and when. No matter how big Simon is, when he and she are talking, it's about HER. One way to get people to vote for you is to let them know you need their votes. By doing what she did, Crystal basically let it be known that she doesn't need any damn votes. Not that she doesn't want them, but she doesn't care whether she gets them or not. If she loses, IMO she lost right there. She should have kept her mouth shut. But if she'd done so, she wouldn't be Crystal. I think in the long run she serves herself better by maintaining control.


----------



## Elan (May 26, 2010)

Mosca said:


> I saw that mentioned somewhere else; if so, big upset, but I can't say I care. I didn't care enough to vote, after all. I'll buy the lady's album regardless, and maybe she'll have more creative control, as the non-winner.
> 
> About Crystal; she has a strong, strong independent streak. And she has an overwhelming need to be in control, and to be top dog; witness her taking the moment to thank Simon, which not only thanked Simon, but also established her relationship, and let people know about any future relationships,  as that she is the one who gets to say what, to whom, and when. No matter how big Simon is, when he and she are talking, it's about HER. One way to get people to vote for you is to let them know you need their votes. By doing what she did, Crystal basically let it be known that she doesn't need any damn votes. Not that she doesn't want them, but she doesn't care whether she gets them or not. If she loses, IMO she lost right there. She should have kept her mouth shut. But if she'd done so, she wouldn't be Crystal. I think in the long run she serves herself better by maintaining control.



  Yep.  I think that Crystal's had the attitude that she doesn't "need" AI for quite a while, and she's right.  Once she got far enough in the competition to be known, I think her career was in place.   In many ways, I think she has considered a good portion of this season's show to be an major inconvenience.  I think she'd like to win, but I don't think she'll be overly concerned if she doesn't.


----------



## ace2000 (May 26, 2010)

Mosca said:


> About Crystal; she has a strong, strong independent streak. And she has an overwhelming need to be in control, and to be top dog; witness her taking the moment to thank Simon, which not only thanked Simon, but also established her relationship, and let people know about any future relationships, as that she is the one who gets to say what, to whom, and when. No matter how big Simon is, when he and she are talking, it's about HER. One way to get people to vote for you is to let them know you need their votes. By doing what she did, Crystal basically let it be known that she doesn't need any damn votes. Not that she doesn't want them, but she doesn't care whether she gets them or not. If she loses, IMO she lost right there. She should have kept her mouth shut. But if she'd done so, she wouldn't be Crystal. I think in the long run she serves herself better by maintaining control.


 
I think there is a great amount of truth to your thoughts.  From the beginning, the judges have seemed to be very gun-shy on their comments, and it seems like they go out of their way to ensure they don't talk to Crystal in a condescending manner (like they do for ALL of the other contestants).   And Crystal does have this nature of appearing to be in control while getting feedback from the judges.

*I don't mind that* *in a singer*, however.  I'll be anxiously awaiting Crystal's first release and I've enjoyed her singing throughout the show.

Having said all that, I'm now pulling for Lee.  I like the underdog factor, and he seems to be the more likeable of the two.


----------



## pjrose (May 26, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> Dialidol.com is showing Lee as the winner! By a pretty substantial margin. Now if that was to really happen, it would have to be considered a major upset.  W*hat are the odds of that taking place?*



Uh..... may I add "two years in a row" to that question?


----------



## Mosca (May 26, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> I think there is a great amount of truth to your thoughts.  From the beginning, the judges have seemed to be very gun-shy on their comments, and it seems like they go out of their way to ensure they don't talk to Crystal in a condescending manner (like they do for ALL of the other contestants).   And Crystal does have this nature of appearing to be in control while getting feedback from the judges.
> 
> *I don't mind that* *in a singer*, however.  I'll be anxiously awaiting Crystal's first release and I've enjoyed her singing throughout the show.
> 
> Having said all that, I'm now pulling for Lee.  I like the underdog factor, and he seems to be the more likeable of the two.



Yeah, I noticed that, too; maybe not "gun shy", but more like they were talking to an equal,  rather than to someone who they thought was malleable. Like they were talking to a raw Lucinda Willaims. 

I didn't mind it at all, either. In fact, it made me certain that if I buy a Crystal Bowersox album, it's going to be a Crystal Bowersox album, not her singing someone else's idea of what she should sound like. 

I got nothing against Lee, if he wins, great. But I won't toss any $$ his way. Crystal, win or lose, I'm going to listen to her. I feel what she feels.


----------



## pjrose (May 26, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> I'll throw one more out there... what are the odds Paula returns tonight for Simon's last show???  We'll see.



I say very high.


----------



## Eli Mairs (May 26, 2010)

I really don't care who wins this season, but for me, the highlight of this season, or any other season, is watching the surviving BGees perform. 

Very emotional.


----------



## brigechols (May 26, 2010)

Just tuned in and I am loving the final show. Carrie Underwood, Alanis Morissette, Brett Michaels, Hall & Oates... (sigh)


----------



## Eli Mairs (May 26, 2010)

Eli Mairs said:


> I really don't care who wins this season, but for me, the highlight of this season, or any other season, is watching the surviving BeeGees perform.
> 
> Very emotional.



It was nice seeing all the former idols and runners up. Also Paula - miss her.
And Joe Cocker to close the show. Doesn't get much better than that.
Really great finale!!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2010)

agreed, that was an excellent finale!


----------



## Patri (May 26, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I thought it was the most boring Idol show I have ever seen. Nothing stood out. The best parts were the tributes to Simon. The guest singers were blah. I did enjoy seeing Bret Michaels.
Pants of the Ground was perfecto. I knew he would be there.
I didn't watch this season except for a few at the beginning and so haven't followed this thread. Basically knew nothing about the final two. I could tell Lee really wanted it.
I chose him during the show, hoping he would win. No special reason.
Won't buy an album of either of them, but I'll listen if they come on the radio.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 26, 2010)

I did note that there were a few instances where the idols sounded better than the artists in their own songs.

the crystal/alanis one comes to mind.

conversely...casey/brett was just terrible (for casey anyway)


----------



## ace2000 (May 26, 2010)

I enjoyed the final show, and enjoyed several of the songs. 

Did anyone else see how excited Lee and Crystal got about winning the car!?!?!???? I didn't either.  

And I thought to myself, that lack of enthusiasm was a good display of why the show dropped in the ratings a bit this year. Anyhow, not their fault, I'm just sayin...


----------



## laurac260 (May 26, 2010)

well, I'm not disappointed.  

Not disappointed in who won...

Not disappointed that I did not waste 2 hours and 7 minutes watching the finale (I skimmed it in 8 minutes, good enough).

Not disappointed that this season is over.

Next!


----------



## NWL (May 26, 2010)

TUGBrian said:


> I did note that there were a few instances where the idols sounded better than the artists in their own songs.
> 
> the crystal/alanis one comes to mind.



Crystal/Joe Cocker, too!

I don't watch this show, but I'm visiting family this week and they watch it.  I've got to say I can't believe Crystal didn't win.  It reminded me why I don't watch it.  It's not a show made for me.   

Cheers!


----------



## pjrose (May 26, 2010)

I enjoyed the singing.  I especially liked Michael Lynche.  DD liked seeing a glimpse of Tim Urban again.  I kind of enjoyed the laughs at Simon's expense.  Didn't care one way or another about the final decision.

I did NOT enjoy several non-family-friendly pieces - Yes, I like Joe Cocker, and I know A Little Help From My Friends is a good song and a classic, but I'd still just as soon not have a song about getting high on TV.  Same with Jackson's slutty Nasty.  To use one of my favorite words, blech.


I'm not really as much of a conservative fuddy-duddy as I sound - but I guess once I had to start worrying about my own kids my views changed!  My Mom is up there laughing at me again, and saying "I told you so!"  Yes, Mom, you were right.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 27, 2010)

pjrose said:


> I enjoyed the singing.  I especially liked Michael Lynche.  DD liked seeing a glimpse of Tim Urban again.  I kind of enjoyed the laughs at Simon's expense.  Didn't care one way or another about the final decision.
> 
> I did NOT enjoy several non-family-friendly pieces - Yes, I like Joe Cocker, and I know A Little Help From My Friends is a good song and a classic, but I'd still just as soon not have a song about getting high on TV.  Same with Jackson's slutty Nasty.  To use one of my favorite words, blech.
> 
> ...



At least they did rescript the words to Alanis' song . . . the reference to oral sex in the theatre line.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 27, 2010)

P.S.  I'm not sure if I'm more happy that . . .

1) Crystal DIDN'T win . . . or

2) Lee did win

I suppose I'm happy that Lee won


----------



## jamstew (May 27, 2010)

I didn't really care who won, but I thoroughly enjoyed the show. The highlight for me was seeing Chicago again. I saw them in 1969 or 1970 when they were Chicago Transit Authority and opened for Hendrix. Joe Cocker didn't freak me out quite as badly as he did when I saw him in concert about the same time. It was *great* to see Brett Michaels, too.


----------



## scrapngen (May 27, 2010)

I think I loved the Alanis Morissette/Crystal duet best tonight. Really sad she didn't win. Then again, Crystal should have more control over her first album this way. 

Great to actually hear Bret Michaels sing after all of his troubles. Thought Casey paired nicely with him. 
I thought that when Janet Jackson sang "Nasty" she'd get Paula up there doing some dance moves. After all, didn't she do the original choreography? I also felt that the audience might have been too young to recognize the song - when Janet tried to get the crowd involved, it didn't seem to work. 

Nice to see Chicago and Joe Cocker. Christina Aguilera reaffirmed what an amazing singer/technician she is. Noone can hit every note in those runs the way she can. I appreciate her skill, but I've never been much of a fan of her music. Still, I like her better than her mouseketeer partner Britney...

Wish they'd paired names with faces of some of the contestants from years gone by. I knew all the winners, of course, and was surprised to see plastic boy Justin Guarini there. But would have been nice to see names and season. 

Could have done without the microphone battle from the horrible contestants. Glad they quickly cut to commercial. 

Liked the "Pants on the ground" number. That guy has some moves for an older gentleman. And I respect him for how he has been trying to clean up his area and talk to the youth about gangs, etc. 

Glad the season is over.:zzz:  Lee will go where Kevin Allen and other lesser winners go, and hopefully Crystal will put out a killer album - but we'll have to wait as she can't do that until Lee's has a chance....


----------



## mayson12 (May 27, 2010)

jamstew said:


> I didn't really care who won, but I thoroughly enjoyed the show. The highlight for me was seeing Chicago again. I saw them in 1969 or 1970 when they were Chicago Transit Authority and opened for Hendrix. Joe Cocker didn't freak me out quite as badly as he did when I saw him in concert about the same time. It was *great* to see Brett Michaels, too.



Chicago was the first concert that I went to, LOL.  That said, Peter Cetera is no longer their lead singer, but the "new' guy did an ok job.  

Liked most of the finale, but was happy for the fast forward button.

Like Lee, don't mind that he won, but Crystal clearly has more talent, IMHO.  She was great on all her songs last night, Lee,  Ehhh.  

I've watched AI since season 1 with Kelly Clarkson and while this was a lowpoint overall in talent, I bought my 1st ever Itunes song of an idol during the season with Crystal's "Come Together".  Played it this morning and damn, she's good.  Loved the "Bobby McGee" and tonight's Alannis Morrisette duo.  I'll buy Crystal's music, but I do like Lee.  Happy for them both.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 27, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> . . . Lee will go where Kevin Allen and other lesser winners go, and hopefully Crystal will put out a killer album - but we'll have to wait as she can't do that until Lee's has a chance....



And you'll probably mess up his (Lee's) name too


----------



## Nancy (May 27, 2010)

Thought it was a good finale.  My complaint was they didn't announce who most of the "Stars" were, and I'm so old I didn't recognize them.  Should have had names shown on screen.  

Didn't care who won.  Didn't like anyone this year, but especially the final 2.

Nancy


----------



## Mosca (May 27, 2010)

Y'know what? I didn't watch it. I didn't care who won, I figured I'd find it out this morning anyhow.

Instead... did anyone see the HBO mini series _The Pacific_? I bought the books on which it was based, and I'm about 2/3 of the way through EB Sledge's _With the Old Breed_. This is one gripping, gripping tale. Horrible, and riveting.


----------



## Karen G (May 27, 2010)

Just got to see the finale this morning--so thankful for DVR! What a fantastic show! My favorite parts were Hall & Oates and the BeeGees. All the contestants have great voices and when they sing the right songs and get professional help with their costumes & staging, they really shine.  I'm happy for Lee and I think he did a wonderful job in the finale. That made up for his less than stellar performance on Tuesday night.

I'm kind of puzzled that Adam Lambert didn't make an appearance, and that David Cook didn't show up. But, all things considered, that was one of the best shows I've seen on tv this year. Loved it!


----------



## geoand (May 27, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> And you'll probably mess up his (Lee's) name too



LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## John Cummings (May 27, 2010)

High point for me was Carrie Underwood and seeing Paula. I voted 20 times for Lee, not because I think he is great but because I don't like Crystal. I would never listen to either one of them.

Next year will be a real downer with Simon gone. It was bad enough this year when Ellen Degeneres replaced Paula.


----------



## scrapngen (May 27, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> And you'll probably mess up his (Lee's) name too



Yep, probably!! :hysterical: :hysterical: My bad!  Sorry, but they become "what's his name?" pretty fast if they aren't memorable... 

non sequiter - kind of like last season's Survivor winner Natalie. Everyone will tend to remember Russell, and forget her very quickly even though she won.

Actually, if Lee is marketed well, he should be easy to listen to. I like his voice, just don't think he has the star appeal or same knowledge of the business and himself of some past performers. And I think Crystal does. 

I've only been moved to purchase a few Idol albums, and listened with interest to a few others. I've purchased Kelly Clarkson, Daughtry's first album and listened to Adam's WANTING to like it, but not...I would go to a concert of his, though.  I've really liked some of Carrie Underwood's songs, but not enough to buy.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 27, 2010)

Karen G said:


> I'm kind of puzzled that Adam Lambert didn't make an appearance, and that David Cook didn't show up. But, all things considered, that was one of the best shows I've seen on tv this year. Loved it!



The "buzz" was that David Cook had another event previously booked (charity in Kansas?) . . . and Adam Lambert was a "no show" at the rehearsals so they pulled him out of concern that he may go rogue, so to speak.  He's become a diva that they cannot risk the franchise with on live network TV.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 27, 2010)

scrapngen said:


> Actually, if Lee is marketed well, he should be easy to listen to. I like his voice, just don't think he has the star appeal or same knowledge of the business and himself of some past performers. And I think Crystal does.



As they say . . . "he's got a good voice for radio"


----------



## ace2000 (May 27, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> As they say . . . "he's got a good voice for radio"


 

I don't get it... also, people tell me all the time...  "you've got a good face for TUG"...  still trying to figure that one out too.


----------



## DaveNV (May 27, 2010)

ace2000 said:


> I don't get it... also, people tell me all the time...  "you've got a good face for TUG"...  still trying to figure that one out too.



Maybe they mean you are a good representative for what TUG stands for?  Since it's a website, it's faceless.  You may be showing a good face to that anonymous world. ?

I, on the other hand, am often accused of having a great FACE for radio...  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## jamstew (May 28, 2010)

Adam posted several weeks ago on Twitter that he wasn't scheduled to perform in the finale. I think he's on tour.


----------



## pjrose (May 28, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> The "buzz" was that David Cook had another event previously booked (charity in Kansas?) . . . and Adam Lambert was a "no show" at the rehearsals so they pulled him out of concern that he may go rogue, so to speak.  He's become a diva that they cannot risk the franchise with on live network TV.



Adam posted on his site well before hand that he wasn't invited, that they had plenty of other talent to invite.


----------

